# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ardian-Christian Kyçyku

## Eagle

Pjesë nga libri NATA PAS VITIT ZERO
Botoi Dukagjini, Prishtinë 1998

NJË DASHURI E TILLË


_Një tjetër shpirt më ka veshur
 tek arratisej
 nga plehërat

 Uji. I pafund dhe i kristaltë, me fshehtësinë dehëse të bimëve nënujore, me pleksjen e ngjyrave, me muzikën shpirtërore të një tjetër bote. Uji i pafund dhe unë, që kam humbur një tokë dhe që kam humbur edhe një jetë.
Uji dhe dashuritë e mia të vrara, të shkulura nga palca ime, duke më hapur nga një tjetër petal në lotusin e dritës.
Uji dhe dehja e një virgjërie të mbytur çdo ditë e nga pak, çdo çast e nga pak, në pakte verbues e dalldisës, dhe dehja ime jotokësore, dhe çmeritja ime ndaj kaq shumë pastërtie, ndaj kaq dashurie që më rrënon e më ngre në këmbë të fëmijëruar,
që nuk mi shter lëngjet e së gjelbrës në deje.
Uji dhe unë, shtrirë në një varkë të vjetër, lakuriq e me fytyrën symbyllur ndaj qiellit ku ngjyrat dihatin për tu fikur në natë. Dhe shuplakat e mia të hapura, dhe muzika e pianos që pikon mbi mua, dhe pikat që janë herë gjak i perëndishëm, herë lot i perëndishëm, herë lutje të miat të shndërruara në gjak e lotë të perëndishëm.
Shuplakat e mia, dhe kalimi mes tyre i ajrit, mbrëmjes, jetës sime.
Uji, dhe kaq pak vetmi prej njeriu, dhe kaq shumë muzikë prej shenjti. Dhe prapë uji, i mbështjellë me mjegullën e një malli të pathënshëm, që më vegohet vetëtimthi mbi muranën e ngrirë e pa gdhendje të ditës, dhe unë që them: Shpirt_
Shpirt, kjo dashuri nuk duhej të qe shuar kështu, dhe mbase nuk duhej të qe shuar fare. 
Ka qenë një shajnitje në fillim, një mrekulli. 
Ka qenë një shajni atë ditë, kur Ajo hyri në zyrën time ku mbante era kalbje pleqsh e himerash pakuptim, dhe kur botës nisën ti zhvisheshin ngjyrat e vjetëruara, dhe kur shkëmbyem fjalët e para, fjalët e dyta, dhe kur ndenjëm të shtangur në një bar të mbushur me prostituta e pijanecë, dhe kur, në mbrëmje vonë, me një trishtim gati të harruar, të lënë në kushedi çdehje a pleksje me trupa femrash njënatëshe, u enda kuturu nëpër udhët vezulluese të metropolit, duke u ngutur të ikja, të fshihesha, të mbyllesha diku vetëm që të mendoja për të, dhe kur skisha ku të mbyllesha, sepse, në të vërtetë, ngutesha të vrisja veten, i pafuqishëm dhe ende i ngurtë ndaj aq shumë drite të derdhur mbi mua. 
Ka qenë një mrekulli atë natë kur pimë të dy në një tjetër bar të metropolit, duke dëgjuar zhurmën përgjumëse dhe duke vështruar si në një vegim rrufetë e buta të tramvajeve përjashta, e kur unë pashë përmes Saj tërë jetën që do të kishte, si në një rrugë të ajërt, mbuluar me brymë, kristal e dehje hëne, dhe kur dolëm jashtë dhe zgjatëm pa u vështruar duart drejt njëri-tjetrit, dhe kur ecëm kushedi sa vite vetmie më këmbë, nëpër ca rrugë të moçme, mbi ca kalldrëme ngjyrë ndryshku të shekullit të shkuar, buzë ca ngrehinash ushtarake, nga gardhet e të cilave rojet vazhdimisht kërkonin cigare, kur buzëqeshnim të vezulluar nga rrufetë e tramvajeve të fundit, dhe kur nuk isha më i huaj, o Zot, nuk kisha humbur kurrgjë, nuk më dhimbte asnjë plagë, madje, përmes atyre plagëve, arrija të merrja frymë më lirshëm.
Ka qenë shajnitje dhe mrekulli kur e shihja të qeshte aq çiltër pas aq kohësh në vetmi, kur i tregoja për ditët e mia pa bukë dhe për muret me igrasi të dhomës sime prej të huaji, dhe për dritën që mbush një jetë pa bukë e me Zot, dhe për mbrëmjen kur skisha ngrënë prej kohësh dhe kur lexova rastësisht një lajmërim ngjitur pas një muri, ku flitej për një qen të humbur, të quajtur Pinky, për të cilin jepeshin dyqind dollarë shpërblim, dhe kur endesha gjysmë gjallë-gjysmë vdekur mes pallateve me drita fikur, teksa grupe qensh bredharakë më ndiqnin pas me atë heshtje e uri kafshësh pa zot, si për të mu ofruar në vend të Pinkyt, dhe kur më kishte vajtur ndërmend ta rrëmbeja njërin syresh, ta qethja si Pinky, ta ngjyrosja si Pinky, duke iu përmbajtur me besnikëri të pangrëni të gjitha përshkrimeve të lajmërimit, ta stërvisja të bëhej vetë Pinky Dhe kur E afrova pranë vetes tek ashensori, dhe ia pashë gjithnjë e më afër ata sytë e mëdhenj, të zinj e pa shprehje të njohura, që vezullonin nga një përlotje e brendshme, dhe kur e putha duke i pëshpëritur se e doja, - as unë vete nuk e merrja vesh çpo bëhej, - dhe kur buzëqeshte e qante në të njëjtën kohë, Ajo femër që aq pak e kishin dashur në këtë botë.
Ka qenë një mrekulli e vërtetë në fillim, por pastaj Ajo u mbyll në vete, dhe dashuria më mbeti vetëm mua.
Unë u përpëlita në këtë dashuri e me këtë dashuri, derisa u shova.
Në fillim, qoftë edhe vegimi rrëshqitës i shuarjes së kësaj dashurie më lebetiste. Më kallte në gjendje të errëta dhe ankthe dashurish të shkuara që ishin shprishur për hiçmosgjë, apo nga budallallëqet e rinisë së hershme. Koka ime u shtrydh si në tirë nën më të përbindshmit mendime që mund të mësyjnë një tru njerëzor, me gjithë degëzimet e zeza të artistit, dhe shumë zi paskësha pasur në vete, o Zot, shumë shthurrje e tërbim kafshe; mendova, - zakonisht më ndodhte pa dashur, nuk përmbahesha dot, si në një mallkim, - se ajo ma dridhte me të tjerë (gjithmonë me më të rëndomtët prej tyre, me ata që mezi prisnin të më tallnin apo të përgojonin ndjenjën time), se mezi priste të ma dridhte; mendova se pat qënë një prostitutë minore, nga ato që u pëlqejnë kurvarëve të plakur apo pleqve kodoshë, që skanë pasur kohë e as fat ta shijojnë këtë jetë në rini (lagjja ku ajo jetonte ishte plot me të mjera të tilla; i shihja përnatë, pasi e përcillja në shtëpi, tek dilnin në tufa, mbushnin taksitë dhe vërsuleshin me atë tundje të shtirë këllqesh drejt qendrës së metropolit, të përlyera e të parfumuara, si ca kukulla të përdhosura); mendova se ajo farë ftohtësie trupore apo kokëfortësia për të mos bërë dashuri përveçse kur donte Ajo, dëshmonin se mungesa e dashurisë e kishte shtyrë të molepsej me zakonin e mbrapshtë të masturbimit (ishte e natyrshme të mos tundohej nga dashuria e vërtetë, sepse nxehtësia dhe finesa e pamjeve të masturbimit nuk kishin të dytë në realitet); mendova se bënte seks me qenin e saj (e këputte malli për të, mezi priste ta përkëdhelte, ta puthte, ta lëpinte, ishte si shpirt; ishte poashtu e natyrshme që të përfshihej në dashurinë çmeritëse dhe botërore ndaj qenve, maceve, derrave, zhabave, dashuri që po na pushtonte me të njëjtën egërsi të pashpjegueshme, me të cilën na pat pushtuar e po na bënte pluhur smira për njëri-tjetrin); mendova se ishte lesbike (edhe zodia e saj kështu kumtonte; kishte edhe një shoqe shumë senzuale, një nga ato femra të dobëta, me gjoks turbullues, me një vështrim pak të anuar e me një gojëzë prej foshnje, të cilat mbështillen në jetën seksuale pa ditur dhe pa dashur të bëjnë dallime); mendova, më së fundi, se ishte një bishë, kështu ndodhte kur opinga rrëshqiste në asfalt, kështu ndodhte kur bukuria nuk e nxirrte dot trurin femëror nga kutia e zezë e budallallëkut, kështu ndodhte kur budallallëku dhe rëndomtësia zgjonin një krenari të sëmurë e sëmurëse, e cila nuk ishte veçse furia, egërsia e pamatë e atyre që e ndjejnë se nuk ngrihen dot më lart, nuk rriten dot, nuk adhurojnë dot me gjithë shpirt. Mendova se ishte e shterur shpirtërisht, e cofur nga dashuria e parë, të cilën ma pat rrëfyer me një ftohtësi lemerisëse, tamam sikur të flitkej për dashurinë e stërgjyshes; mendova se mbase ajo hije dashurie, ajo dashuri e rreme, e pandehur dashuri në mungesë të diçkaje më të vërtetë, ia kish shterur shpirtin, me ngulmin dhe pamëshirën, me të cilat çdo gjë e rreme na e shkurton rrugën për në varr. Dashuri e rreme nga ato që mbeten në kujtesë si ca ngushëllime shumëngjyrëshe, pasi vdes fëminia Mendova kështu gjer në sëmundje. Mendova se mbase më kish mbërthyer ky tërbim i mallkuar plakjeje me hallet e tjetrit, ngaqë Ajo vetë asnjëherë nuk kish menduar ndonjë gjë. E ato që si pat bërë Ajo, po më binte ti bëja unë, përndryshe nuk mund të mbeteshim bashkë.
Ajo, ndërkaq, kish mësuar të heshtte, dhe shumë shpejt mësoi të heshtte gjithnjë e më shumë, duke më vështruar me ata sytë e përlotur e pa shprehje të njohura. Me atë heshtje shqyese më bindte se kisha të drejtë.
Ajo, ndërkaq, i pat harruar të gjitha vuajtjet e vetmisë kur ende nuk njiheshim, - dhe fakti që i harroi aq shpejt e nuk desh më të dëgjonte për to, tregonte se kishin qënë ca vuajtje vërtet të mëdha, - u sigurua se unë kisha rënë kokekëmbë në dashuri me të, siguroi viktimën, rrufepritësin e çasteve kur nuk këndonte, kur nuk dalldisej me qenin, kur nuk bënte tualet dhe kur nuk kishte çbënte, dhe pandehu për dobësi timen atë që, në të vërtetë, ishte një dashuri që do ti kish bërë ziliqarë edhe ëngjëjt.
- Askush nuk meriton ti jepesh plotësisht, - përsëriste Ajo në çastet kur bisedonim si dy miq.
Kurse unë nuk gjeja dot se me çfarë e meritonte Ajo tërë këtë dhënien time. Por unë isha i huaj, isha shpeshherë i pangrënë, shpeshherë pa një kokërr leku në xhep, i bluar në stomakun e vetmisë, dhe jo rrallë isha i mahnitur pas gjërash tejet të thjeshta dhe flisja më shumë për ngjyrat sesa për sendet. Kurse Ajo ishte në vendin e vet, hante mirë, bënte shumë tualet, kishte një qen leshtor dhe disa mikesha, me të cilat qante hallet e yjeve të kinemasë.
Kjo dashuri po fikej, por unë nuk mund ta gjeja të gënjeshtërt atë magjinë e ditënetëve të para, të telefonatave pas mezit të natës, të shëtitjeve në Parkun Mbretëror; nuk mund të pranoja se mund të merrnim nëpër këmbë një fat të tillë, një dashuri të tillë.
Kjo dashuri po fikej, por nuk doja të besoja se kishim mbetur po aq kafshërorë e zemërgur sa në dashuritë e mëparshme.
- Një herë dashuron njeriu, - thoshte Ajo kur e pllakosnin ethet e filozofisë. Dhe tregonte se si kish qënë viktima e një mushkonji, as të pashëm, as të zgjuar, të cilin askush nuk e merrte parasysh në këtë botë, por të cilin Ajo e pat dashuruar dhe me të cilin ajo ish zhvirgjëruar. Nuk ishte e vështirë ta përfytyroje. Pat qënë një nga ata shumë lango bashkëkohorë, që enden udhëve duke përtypur fara dhe që kanë një nga ato mallëngjyeset shëmti fytyrash, një keqardhje stërgjyshore vetullash të rëna, sysh të vakët e si të zjerë, gjeste të plogët e fat të lumtur. Të tillë meshkuj zgjojnë tek femrat atë mëshirën që është gati të japë gjithçka, madje, nëse mundet, ta japë dy herë njëheresh. 
I dyti thoshte se kisha qenë unë. 
Heraherës, një si shpatë e padukshme dhe përvëluese më çante gjoksin, ndehesha gati të ulërija, - dhe nuk isha mazohist, por pata qenë kohë me radhë i padashuruar, kohë me radhë i dehur, i rraskapitur nga shkrimet e mia që askush nuk i botonte, i rraskapitur me femra të rëndomta, nimfomane, me secilën prej të cilave pata pritur një dashuri të vërtetë, duke tentuar dëshpërimisht të nxirrja, të gjeja ose të shpikja në secilën prej tyre atë të vërtetën, por edhe shpikjet të neveriten një ditë, sheh se nuk kanë qënë përveçse ca shprehje fine të vdekjes, dhe kisha vdekur për kohë me radhë me ato dashuriçka -, dhe i doja këto vuajtje përmallshëm të këndshme. 
Kisha arritur në stërlodhjen dhe humbjen e humnershme të shpresave, kur lutesh që të vuash sadopak, të vuash për të mos u fikur përjetë! 
Më pat zënë malli për këto vuajtje fëminore, për kafshimet verbuese të një dashurie të tillë, dhe mbrëmjeve, pasi mëdyshja torturuese për ta braktisur a për të ndenjur me Të më lëshonte, më zinte malli për Të. Një mall përlotës, si sy i Zotit, me të cilin shihja mbarimin e jetës sime, si mbarimin e një qiriri, dhe rrija nganjëherë me orë të tëra duke u mahnitur para qirinjve për të gjallë e për të vdekur në kthinat e kishave, dhe E doja aq pastër, E dëshiroja aq pastër, sa, - duke i bishtuar zmerilit të moshës dhe neverisë ndaj fjalëve të fryra, - isha i lumtur thjesht edhe që Ajo ekzistonte.
Mbase me vuajtjet që më ngjallte e kishte merituar atë dhënien time, atë hepim shtangës: as gjallë, as vdekur, as shuar, as i marrosur nga dashuria, as i pamarrosur. Mendoja se jo gjithkush mund të të dhimbte kështu, jo gjithkush mund të të shfaroste kështu.
Kaluan mjaft kohë kështu, me heshtjen e Saj që gjithnjë thellohej, me pritjen time që Ajo të hapej, të më dashuronte, dhe e dija me palcë se asnjë dashuri, përveç asaj të perëndishmes, nuk vinte me lutje, ose me forcë, e aq më pak vinte me finde fëminore që mund tia luaje syrit të fatit për ti zgjuar mëshirën, por kisha aq shumë dashuri për Të, aq dritë, sa më tmerronte, më kallte në dhé të gjallë keqardhja për Të, pamundësia për të kuptuar se si një njeri arrin të mbetet gur pranë një dashurie të tillë, që mund ti bënte edhe gurët njerëz.
E kaluan prapë kohë me këtë çmeritjen time dhe me pyetjet se mos po ndodhte kështu ngaqë asnjëri nga ne nuk donte ta pranonte mënyrën me të cilën dashuronte tjetri, e prisnim që të dashuronim të dy njëlloj; dhe Ajo ndjeja se si kthehej në heshtje të plotë në atë aq të varfrën jetë që kish pasur: bënte tualet, qante hallet e yjeve të kinemasë, luante me qenushin leshtor, bënte shaka të lehta, këndonte dhe flinte. Sepse Ajo këndonte. Kishte një zë shumë kumbues, të thellë, dhe, kur e dëgjova një herë në kasetë, mu ngjeth mishi, jo sepse e dashuroja, por se ishte hera e parë që një zë njerëzor më mërgonte pa ndërmjetësinë e dëshirave të mia, diku drejt Himalajës, apo në Egjiptin e hershëm; kishte vërtet zërin e një indianeje a egjiptianeje që kish marrë trup gabimisht në këtë metropol, dhe mu bë sikur mureve të zyrës sime nisën tu dalin damarë të hollë, të zinj e të gjelbër, të cilët më pas u zmadhuan, krisën muret, dhe zhveshën një pejsazh të murosur aty, një pejsazh që nuk e kisha parë kurrë, ose që e pata lënë mënjanë dalngadalë, ashtu siç lemë frymën ëngjëllore të fëminisë - një gjendje nga e cila më pat mbajtur aq kohë të ndarë ajo lodhje shpirti që myk banorët e zyrave.
Kishte një zë që kurrsesi nuk mund të dilte nga një qënie e rëndomtë, që kurrsesi nuk mund të lëvrinte e të përkryhej mes gjymtyrësh të mrekullueshme, por që kryenin lëvizje e gjeste mëse të zakonshëm, të përditshëm, dhe nuk di çfarë më kujtonte e me çfarë më përmallte ai zë që nuk ishte as krejt çlodhës, as krejt zbavitës, as krejt mendimtar; u ngjante atyre çasteve që kanë një kthjellti hyjnore e gjatë të cilëve, megjithatë, nuk shprehesh dot çfarë ndjen, çfarë sheh, çfarë po rijeton nga e kaluara apo nga e ardhmja; dhe është pikërisht një çast i tillë: nuk e them dot si dhe çfarë ndjej ndaj atij zëri. 
E kuptoja se duhej të rrija ende pranë atij zëri, se mbase unë isha i zgjedhuri që duhej ta zbrazja nga kumbimet e tepërta dhe marramendëse prej sirenash, tia shfarosja rëndomtësinë dhe etjet për shthurrje apo për qarje shpirtrash të vonuar, tia përshtatja përfundimisht atë zë femrës që e mbartte dhe femrën - zërit. 
Kishte një zë që i shkriu në pak minuta të gjithë muret e jetës sime, që mi zbehu dashuritë e tjera pa i rëndomtësuar, që bëri ferrat ëngjëj dhe që më riktheu atë lehtësi të menduari e të qeshuri, të cilën e besoja kaherë të cofur.
Mirpo meqë një dashuri mund të ushqehet vetëm me gjak, e meqë Ajo nuk flijonte në një dashuri të tillë as qoftë edhe një pikë ujë, një ditë unë u gdhiva i stërlodhur nga pritja, nga pështjellimi i ngjarjeve, i shterur nga dëshirat dhe etja për një dashuri të tillë, dhe vendosëm të ndaheshim. Në një restorant të mermertë, ku vezullonin qelqet dhe shishet me pije, ku endeshin kamariere epshore dhe ku aroma e picave të kujtonte gëzimet e thjeshta të kësaj bote, Ajo, më në fund, e bëri zemrën gur dhe më hapi zemrën, ose diçka tjetër të përafërt, dhe më tha se ishte ngurosur nga një dashuri e tillë. Me sytë shumë të zinj, pa shprehje të njohura e me atë përlotje të brendshme, në atë restorant mermeri me aromë gazmendesh të thjeshta, ajo më tha se nuk mundej të dashuronte, nuk arrinte dot, se unë nuk i pata lënë kohë të më dashuronte, e kisha djegur, e kisha shkrumbosur me aq shpirt, me aq fjalë të bukura, me aq dashuri. Në ato çaste, në atë restorant të zgjedhur e shkëlqimtar, mendoja se paskësha vuajtur ndofta përtej vetes për Të, përtej njeriut, përderisa ndjeja nevojën të shpëtoja sa më parë nga një dashuri e tillë. Të kthehesha edhe unë në krahët e të dashurave njënatëshe, në ato që i gjeje pa u shtrydhur në pritje e mëdyshje marrosëse, në krahët e të mjerave që jeta i ka coptuar një herë e që, në kalvarin e coptimeve më të vogla, shohin dëshpërimisht e duke gënjyer vetveten, shohin një shërim të ngadaltë. Të kthehesha edhe unë në netët apokaliptike kur vetëm pija e donte njerinë në këtë botë, kur derdhja në ajër, në prani të panjohurish apo njerëzish vocrrakë e të kyçur, shkulmin shndritës të një jete që nuk dinte as të shkatërrohej e as të mos shkatërrohej, ngaqë kish paktuar qysh herët me makthin e përhershëm, me mundësinë e rrëshqitjes së tokës nën këmbë - jetë që nuk i përkiste më prej kohësh vetvetes. Mendoja se askush nuk e bënte hak një dashuri të tillë; të kthehesha në orgjitë me vallzime, dehje e fjalime magjepsëse (kur tregon për vende e ngjarje që skanë ndodhur kurrë me një siguri e me aq hollësira, sa i beson përfundimisht edhe vetë, dhe pastaj i tregon rishtas, duke i pasuruar dhe duke u zhvendosur gjithnjë e më në zemër të heroizmit, qerratallëkut, burrërisë, enigmës etj.), në jetën e rrëmetshme që rend vetëm të harrojë e të harrohet, me vogëlsira të këndshme që shërojnë rrejshëm zemrat e lavirave, ankthet e dështakëve dhe himerat e të panjohurve që hollojnë hidhërimet me pije.
Ka qënë e mrekullueshme ajo ditë e ndarjes sonë, kur nuk blemë më të njëjtën paketë cigaresh, kur ndamë kasetat dhe librat, kur iu hapëm njëri-tjetrit me qetësinë drithëruese të atyre që kanë shpëtuar nga njëri-tjetri, dhe kur shëtitëm në parkun më të vjetër të metropolit (thoshin se e pat krijuar një mjeshtër gjerman, i cili nuk arriti të kthehej në vendlindje, dhe vetëm pas vdekjes njerëzit arritën ta kuptonin atë përzjerje shtangëse të ngjyrave të luleve: kish qënë klithma e fundit e një shpirti që po del larg shtëpisë), mes shatërvanëve të mbuluar me myshk, mes pensionistëve që lexonin gazetat, mes varkave me çifte që endeshin të përqafuar, të zalisur, të vërtitur nga lopatat e padukshme të ekstazës, mes klubeve ku buçiste muzika e modës, mes statujave përkujtimore, (nën të cilat flinin zakonisht marrokët e arratisur nga çmendinat), të laryshitura nga pafajnia nënqeshëse e zogjve, dhe kur u pamë një herë në sy, të tmerruar, dhe kur unë e pyeta me më të hidhurën habi timen, me një ton mes pyetjes dhe vulosjes: ShpirtE kupton se po ndahemi?!?
Sepse prej kohësh unë i thoja Shpirt. I pata thënë Shpirt gjatë natës sonë të parë, kur kishim bërë dashuri në dhomën time, në çastet kur Ajo pat mbetur e mahnitur para një gjestit tim përkëdhelës, një çast para se ta përshkoja; ishim të dy të zhveshur në shtratin tim të fortë prej ushtari a prej burgaxhiu, kur Ajo kish ngrirë mes lotit të fundëm dhe fjalës së parë, që do të kish qënë edhe fjala e parë e vdekjes.
I kisha thënë Shpirt shumë herë mbas atij çasti, saherë flisnim në telefon, saherë ndaheshim tek tramvaji që e çonte në shtëpi; e thërrisnim njëri-tjetrin Shpirt në gjuhën time, dhe ishte e vetmja fjalë që dinte në shqip, dhe mendoja se ajo fjalë i mjaftonte, nëse do të ndjente aq sa për të futur në një fjalë të vetme fshehtësinë hyjnore të një gjuhe të tërë, ashtu siç kisha arritur të bëja unë gjatë një dashurie të tillë.

Jam mbyllur grusht në dhembjen time
Shpirtrash të padukshëm, 
tërë dritë, por pa fuqi
tu lutem pa besuar
se jam thyer, tu lutem:
Lutuni për vdekjen time

Jam mbyllur grusht në dhembjen time
Rrugët mbyllur, dritat mbyllur
muret: qiej: gri
Femra të mbyllura, heshtje
ku sjam më i ndezur, ku sjam
as i shuar.

Shtrydhem në të vjetrën vuajtje
të pavjetëruar
ku sdi kë dua
sdi si dua
ku sdi si vetëm humb e ku
ende dua.

Shtrënguar me veten mbart
aroma zemërdridhëse, thërrmija
puthjesh, sysh
prekje shpirtrash të ikur

Shtrënguar e shpërthyer jam -
një qiell që ka gëlltitur gjuhën

Ka qënë varrosje për së gjalli kjo ndarje për mua, o Zot.
Ka qënë ndarje e pangushëllueshme, si vdekje nëne, si vdekje babe, si vdekje dashurie.
E dija se ndarjet të zbresin në tokë, o Zot, dhe e dija se ishte e tmerrshme të zbrisje në tokë pas një dashurie të tillë..
Pas një dashurie të tillë, erdhi një ndarje e tillë.
Dhe kisha harruar çfarë ngjyra të shpëlara arrinte të kishte bota, kur endeshe në të vetëm me gjysmë shpirti, bota me dehje si funditje në stomak të dëshpërimit, me uri që nuk mbush më me vegime, bota me dehjen tënde në natë, me gishtat e dredhur në natën që nuk sjell gjumë, me të përbalturën gdhirje, që më mirë të të gjejë në qivur, me trupat e ndezur, por jo më ngushëllues, të femrave kalimtare, me trupat e ndezur, që rrejshëm të bindin se nga shpirti mund të shpëtohet aq lehtë, me ca fërkime e fjalë të bymyera nga nevoja për tu bishtuar gërryerjeve të dështimit, me trupat dëshpërues, me dehjet e puthjet që tërbohen për të fshirë e zhgarravitur imazhin e Saj çuditërisht gjithnjë e më të shenjtë dhe që, në të vërtetë, ta thellojnë mungesën, mallin, etjen për gjestet e Saj, për kurmin e Saj, për aromën e Saj, tmerrin për këtë dredhi të fatit qorr, i cili i zgjon ca shpirtra vetëm për ti shkelur vdekshëm 
Ka qënë varrosje për së gjalli një ndarje e tillë, o Zot. Dhe më pat zënë malli për një ndarje të tillë, dhe jam përplasur me kokën për muresh -, ca nga pija e ca nga marria, - duke u mahnitur me vizatimet qesharake dhe tallëse që mbeteshin në ta, dhe jam përpëlitur si gjarpri në cfurk duke dëgjuar meloditë e natës sonë të vetme, duke gëlltitur me një babëzi ndofta të sëmurë të gjitha çastet brilante të natës sonë të vetme, çastet kur kishim shtangur dhe kur i kisha zbërthyer kopsën e parë, (tani mos ji më filozof, të lutem, më pat thënë dridhshëm), kopsën e dytë, (tani do të jem mbi ty, i pata thënë), dhe kur kisha ndehur mbi trupin e saj shuplakën time prej filozofi në vdekje e sipër, shuplakën time të zbardhur nga hëna, dhe kur Ajo kish ngrirë mes së qarës nga lumturia dhe fjalës së parë, që do të kishte qenë e vdekjes. Dhe çastet kur e kisha ngritur peshë dhe kur kisha nisur ta puthja ngadalë, ta përshkoja me gishtat e mi të lëmuar në aq trupa femrash njënatëshe, tia zgjoja fjalët e zërit të saj indiano-egjiptian me gjuhën time të huaj për të, çastet kur e kisha puthur në ballë para se të mos e shihja më, dhe jam dredhur i përqafuar me veten, si me më fatkeqin e njerëzve, përqafimi i të cilit do të më bënte të ndihesha sadopak fatlum, - dhe ka qënë një kalvar i vërtetë për mua kjo ndarje; i dehur gjer në pavetëdije, me vetëdijen që ishte vetëm pamja e Saj përjetë e humbur, dhe nuk i shihja më jetës asnjë kuptim, asnjë rrugëdalje, asnjë shije, - kaq hidhur mi paskëshin fikur dritëzat e qënies dhe mahnitjet e papërkthyeshme këto sende të vdekura a të gjalla dhe këta njerëz të gjallë a të vdekur që më patën rrethuar oreçast me atë zhdërvjelltësinë dhe mirësinë jetëshkurtër të smirëzinjve të pavetëdijshëm, me të cilët ndajmë jetën tonë të përditshme (jepnai neve sot, Amin); kaq rëndë më pat bluar e tjetërsuar magjepsësja bushtër që e quajnë jetë! 
Jam përpjekur të mos harroj kurrgjë nga tërë ajo djegie, të mos harroj shtijat që më përshkonin me çdo tingull të melodive, me çdo shkëlqim të tramvajeve natën vonë, me çdo aromë që më ringjallte orët e mallit kur ende nuk pata bërë dashuri, kur ishte dhe ende sishte e imja, të mallit qyshkur nuk ishte e mbase sdo të ishte më e imja; jam përpjekur të mos harroj, - ndonëse kujtesa më fut vetëm në një mjegull të dendur e të muzgët, - furinë alkoolike, që e rrënonte dhe e ringrinte botën paksa më të pranueshme, e pastaj rishtas e bluante, e villte, rishtas e ringrinte, të mos harroja përpëlitjet e mia në vetmi të plotë, në vetminë që nuk e doja, por që duhej, në atë si xhungël xhelozie shkrumbosëse, të mallit të pashpresë për Të, dhimbjes që më nxirrte mendsh, paqes fluturake kur hyja mendsh, krenarisë marroke të mashkullit që nuk don të kthehet e të përgjunjet para asaj që dashuron - dhe ish pranverë, shpirti im, një pranverë e çartur, ra dëborë, dhe ka qenë një dëborë që më përmbyste në hone të harruar makthesh nga toka e humbur e që më zgjonte në shije dashurish po të humbura; ka qënë një dorë përgjakëse në gjoksin tim ato ditë, një dorë që mi shkundi paq lëkurët e përdorura tejmase dhe më la të vetëm në një breg trullosjeje, të cilin nuk do ta kisha besuar as po të ma tregonin në fotografi!
Diçka që nuk mund të ishte Dikush, më rrëmbente dhe mendonte në vend tim, fliste në vend tim, (por, po të vinte rasti të paguaja, duhej të paguaja me jetën time), më vegonte pamje rrënqethëse: Ajo duke u zhveshur në dhomën e një tjetri, në një hotel buzë detit apo në mal, Ajo duke bërë dashuri me qenin, (që ishte i mirë si shpirt), Ajo duke bërë seks në grup me mikeshat e veta, me ndonjë pasunar të peshkuar restoranteve a dasmave ku këndonte, Ajo duke përkryer tualetin shkallues para pasqyrës, e qetë, e patrazuar, e huaj për të huajin sa edhe guri për njeriun, Ajo duke shëtitur me mikeshat apo me të dashurin e freskët, me atë lehtësi përshtatjeje që valonte në shumë nga femrat e këtij vendi, Ajo tek kthehej në krahët e Mushkonjit, pasi pat kuptuar se si qe bota pa të; Ajo ashtu siç më kujtohej: me sytë pa shprehje të njohura, me nxehtësinë sadiste në shtrat, e kujdesshme gjer në sëmundje se mos i prishej buzkuqi, se mos i pikohej fundi, këpucët, se mos thoshte më shumë nga sa duhej, Bisha që dikur pat qënë aq e varfër, aq pak e dashur, aq e vetmuar, aq e pakuptuar nga bota; Bisha që kyçte në vetvete çdo thërrime intimiteti që e bënte apo e pat bërë sadopak të lumtur, Ajo që nuk hapej, që kishte qënë për shumë kohë me radhë viktimë e që tani hakmerrej ndaj viktimave që ende nuk qenë bërë bisha - dhe mllefi im dëshmonte se në njëfarë mënyre, (për masë as që mund të flitet), kisha qënë viktimë e Saj, domethënë e dashurisë sime për Të, domethënë e verbërisë së Saj për mua, verbëri që kish parë si dobësi timen një dashuri të tillë. Zbrazëtia ju bën bisha, u thoja me vete. Lebetiteni në fillim, jepni më shumë nga sa u duhet dhënë njerëzve, pastaj gdhiheni të shterura dhe, gjatë gjithë pjesës tjetër të jetës, shkërdheheni. Mezi prisni të shtini në dorë ndonjë qull, të cilin ta kapni për hunde e ta tërhiqni pas, në çdo çast të kalbjes suaj të ngadaltë: tju sjellë lule përditë, kafen në shtrat, të shëtisë qenin, tju lyejë këpucët, tju lajë brekët, të robtohet në punë për të ardhur në darkë në shtëpi, me barkun pasqyrë, me trutë mjegull, pa fuqi për shtrat, po me xhepin plot - dhe të jetë edhe i lumtur. Mezi prisni të llapaviteni në gjëra të cekëta; ju duket se mjaft keni vuajtur, se askush ska hequr çkeni hequr ju, se tani e tutje meritoni tju shërbejnë, të digjen pas jush, për ju, mbi e nën ju, tju përkushtohen
E të tilla bisha nuk zmbrapsen as para një dashurie të tillë, gjak e kristal, nuk e njohin mëshirën, dhe nuk e njohin më as vetveten, sepse ua kanë thithur gjakun bishat e mëparshme. 
Gjatë një ndarjeje të tillë nuk kam pasur fuqi dhe kohë as për të menduar se Ajo mund të ishte vërtet një femër-ëngjëll dhe se të gjitha lapërdhitë që më bluanin, mund të ishin vetëm të miat - pisllëqe, të cilat pastërtia e Saj mi zbulonte të më zinin frymën. Nuk kisha kohë dhe fuqi për të zbuluar se mbase, përmes aq plagëve dhe vogëlimave të mia të përditshme, tek unë mund të kishte hyrë më shumë botë nga çduhej.
Kaluan shumë kohë shpirtërore në këtë varrosje për së gjalli. Ishte fat që nuk isha ndarë me kohën. Dhe një mëngjesi mu neverit e njëjta mënyrë të vuajturi, e njëjta bluajtje që nuk çonte përveçse në përsëritjen e vet, dhe shkova ta takoja. Nuk duhet të harroj zinë e syve të saj pa shprehje të njohura, shpirtin e torturuar që i qe mbledhur i tëri tek sytë, ngrirjen, dridhjen e duarve, harresën e vetvetes; nuk duhet ta harroj ritakimin tonë, pamjen e saj që rrezatonte njëfarë shenjtërie të keqkuptuar e të marrë nëpër këmbë, lumturinë që më rridhte në vend të gjakut, atë ngjarje që e prekja me gishta, mund ta puthja, ta adhuroja, e që nuk kisha me çfarë ta besoja. 
Kaq pak pata besuar se Ajo mund të dinte edhe të vuante.
Ajo kish ditur të vuante.
Nuk duhet ta harroj mëngjesin e asaj dite kur mu afrua duke u dridhur, kur më prekte për të më gjetur të vërtetë, kur grihej në mosbesimin se si, për aq kohë me radhë, kish mundur të sillej aq ftohtë me mua, të ishte akull fare, të ishte aq jashtë nesh, aq e verbër dhe e largët për një dashuri të tillë. Dhe kemi ndenjur të dy në një bar ngjyrë qumështi, vetëm ne në bar, jashtë: rruga e hirtë dhe vetura dhe kalimtarë dashurish të tjera, dhe ishte aq e dhënë ndaj syve të mi, sa mund të thoje se ishte vetë vështrimi im. Ishte e përlotur dhe e lumtur, si në çastin para përkëdheljes sime natën e parë, dhe i kam thënë se nuk do ta lija të bëhej bishë e rëndomtë, nuk do ta braktisja në atë vdekje, - tashmë pjesën më të rëndë të llahtarës e pata kapërcyer, - nuk do ta lija të shterej e ta gëlltiste shkretia edhe sikur të duhej të mos mbeteshim bashkë, se isha gati ta shpëtoja edhe me çmimin e jetës sime, dhe isha gati vërtet. Isha gati, për herë të parë, të shpëtoja një njeri, me çmimin e jetës sime, (çmim, të cilin nuk e dija fort saktë, dhe kursi i dollarit nuk kish si të më orientonte), unë: një i huaj tashmë pa një tokë e pa një jetë, unë që shpeshherë mbetesha pa ngrënë, pa një kokërr leku në xhep, i pangushëlluar në mallet e mia, me shkrimet që askush nuk i botonte. Dhe ka rënë mbi ne, si mbrëmje, e tërë lumturia e çasteve kur ishim njohur, kur ishim puthur për herë të parë tek ashensori, për herë të dytë, kur i pata treguar për Pinkyn dhe kur kishim zgjatur gishtat në natë, i kishim lidhur, madje edhe shkëndijimi hyjnor i mbrëmjes kur pat ardhur në dhomën time, madje edhe lumturia e mbrëmjeve kur fërgëlloja i përqafuar me veten time, si me më fatkeqin ndër të gjallë, dhe kur bënim dashuri në heshtje të plotë, madje edhe lumturia - njëfarësoj e pagjallë, por me një ëndje perverse, e mbrëmjeve kur nuk ishim parë e kur kushedi çkish bërë secili; (kanë vërtet një ëmbëlsi marramendëse pajtimet)
Rrallë kam parë një femër më të përvuajtur, o Zot, dhe falmë, nëse mundet, nëse unë e kam bërë të tillë. Nuk duhet të harroj as aureolën shenjtëruese që ia shihja kur më tregonte çkish hequr ato kohë: tmerrin e pagjumësisë, e zhdukjes së të gjitha mendimeve, e etjes për jetë, e mosbesimit se unë mund të isha i aftë dhe aq i egër sa të shkelja me këmbë një dashuri të tillë, se si kish nisur të qante, të fliste me mua, (domethënë: me vete), me muret, të qante gjer në sëmundje, sepse, mes të tjerave, hall mbi halle, nuk duhet harruar: gjatë ditënetëve të një ndarjeje të tillë, papritmas i kishte vdekur qenushi (!), ai qenushi që aq herë mi pat shkalluar zorrët gjatë çartjeve të xhelozisë, e pat shtypur makina (u raftë pika!), e patën varrosur larg, shumë larg Saj, kurse Ajo ishte ndjerë qënia më e pafat e botës, kishte qarë gjersa nuk i kishin mbetur më lotë, aq sa, në një çast, nuk e kish kuptuar se përse qante, përse qante aq shumë Ka qënë një ndjesi krejt e re, o Zot, kur unë dhe qeni i Saj i vdekur, u bëmë bashkëfatës në njërën prej periudhave më të trishtme të jetës së Saj! Por mendoja se duhej të harroja sa më shumë gjëra, të harroja sa më shpejt, ose më saktë: duhej të falja sa më shumë e sa më shpejt, (pa harruar asgjë, përndryshe falje si robot), në një dashuri të tillë. Të mos lejoja të më hiqnin zvarrë sjelljet, gjestet dhe mendimet e rëndomta apo fyerjet që nuk ia vlenin asgjë para një dashurie të tillë. Por kaluan shumë kohë me përpëlitjet e faljeve dhe harresave, me faljet pa harruar dhe me harresat pa falje, dhe sërish po ndjeja atë shijen pleqnore e të pashpresë të lodhjes. 
Mbi qënien time të përndezur si rrallëherë, si ndonjë pelerinë a çadër e stërmadhe e qullur, po ulej shuarja. Kam ndenjur mbyllur në dhomën time për kohë me radhë, pa uri, pa etje, duke zbrazur filxhanë kafeje e paketa cigaresh, herë i mahnitur e herë i përgjakur nga pamjet torturuese. Kam dalë jashtë si lugat në riedukim e sipër, kam dalë vetëm sa për të ngrënë bukën time të përditshme, e cila vërtet po më mbante era amëshim, kam dihatur lumturisht me mallin për Të, një mall që më ndihmonte si ëngjëll për tu arratisur përkohësisht nga çjerrjet vdekjeprurëse; ëngjëll që më mbante të kthetruar në qiell.
Qielli. I pafundëm dhe kristalin, me shpëtimin e shpirtrave tanë, që nuk gjejnë asnjë shpëtim tjetër, në stërlodhjen mahnitëse ku i vetmi vetëshpëtim është Zoti. Qielli dhe unë dhe Ajo, unë që, me humbjen e një toke dhe të një jete, kam fituar tre qiej, ose tri herë të njëjtin qiell hyjnor; qielli dhe mbrëmja e ringjalljes së Zotit, në një kishë të vogël diku pranë konviktit tim - dhe të panjohur që kanë ngrirë me qirinjtë në duar, rreth një prifti plak e mjekërbardhë, me fytyrë të kaltëryer nga kreshma. 
Dhe fytyra e Saj me flokët sterrë, të përndritur nga e portokallta e qirinjve, me lëkurën e zbehtë, ku asnjë shprehje frike ndaj shterjes nuk i shmnagej dot Ringjalljes mbarënjerëzore, Ajo me qiririn në gishtat e hollë, qiriri me flakëzën e portokalltë e të kaltër në rrënjëza, me dritën që i lëvrinte si një ëndërr mbi tipare, mbi vezullimin e syve pa shprehje të njohura. 
Dhe unë pranë Saj, me një dashuri të tillë, me qiririn dhe me jetën time dhe me jetën tonë dhe me djegien time të heshtur, pra: ne të gjithë duke u tretur padukshëm e pa fjalë të tepërta para mureve të bardhë të kishës, nën qiellin e hapur si ndonjë zemër e zgavruar nga dhembja për të pafajshmit që skuptojnë, nën qiellin e hapur mbi ne e nën ne si një dashuri e ngjyrshme, që mund të thithet; ne të gjithë duke thithur ngjyra. 
Kemi bërë dashuri si në qiell atë natë, o Zot.
Ka qënë e veshur si nuse, me një bluzë të bardhë të qëndisur, e qetë dhe e dashuruar, e shtrirë në bardhësinë e çarçafëve të shtratit tim prej burgaxhiu a prej ushtari, dhe çdo gjest ka qënë në vendin e vet atë natë: jemi afruar në të njëjtën kohë, jemi prekur në të njëjtën kohë, jemi dridhur në të njëjtën kohë, jemi përqafuar në të njëjtën kohë, jemi zhveshur, ëngjëlluar e kemi vdekur në të njëjtën kohë, dhe jemi veshur pastaj në të njëjtën kohë, kemi pirë kafe, jemi prehur të përqafuar në mbështjellën e muzikës, që na i shkëmbente trupat dhe shpirtrat, ose të njëjtin shpirt duke e kaluar nga një trup në tjetrin, duke u nyjëtuar mes të dy trupave, dhe jemi zhveshur prapë, jemi puthur e përqafuar në një heshtje mistike, thua se notonim ngadalë në një ujë që ishte njëherazi ujë, qiell, tokë e mendim i perëndishëm - dhe e kam përshkuar lehtas me gishtat dhe thonjtë e mi, jam endur butësisht mbi linjat e trupit të Saj të dridhshëm e aq mrekullisht të dashur, për shumë kohë me radhë, për shumë ujë me radhë, për shumë qiell e mendim të perëndishëm me radhë, dhe më pyeste e mahnitur se çfarë po bëja që ndihej aq mirë, dhe i thoja se po e vizatoja në natë; dhe e vizatova gjersa më iku fryma, gjersa i ra të fikët, dhe e firmosa me thoin tregues në bark, aty ku mbase do të mbartte fëmijën tonë, ku ëndërroja ta mbante, sikur e firmosa me frymën e fundit. 
E kam përcjellë pastaj deri në shtëpi, e mbaja në prehër, në një tramvaj kërkëllitës, në të gdhirë, dhe jam kthyer i mjerë nga lumturia dhe vegimi, me një tramvaj tjetër kërkëllitës, më kanë rrjedhur lotët e huaj para lindjes së një dielli që, dukshëm e pa kthim, më bindte se Zoti është dhe se, për të huajt, është dy herë në të njëjtën kohë, në të njëjtën dhembje, në të njëjtën dashuri. 
Jam kthyer në dhomën time të heshtur, ku më gazmendte gjer edhe dalldia memece e merimangave dhe brumbuzhelave, dhe kam pirë një gotë fërnet duke menduar për Të, dhe kam fjetur si në të largëtën, në përmallësen virgjëri fëminore.
Kam qënë një lotus atë ditë. 

 Bje,
Kur flatrat rëndohen, bje
Në tokën e butë që më ngjall veten
Toka di të më përkthejë të qaj
Të fundas në dehjen e errët të epsheve
Të betimeve të shkelura dhe të
Shpirtrave që kam kafshuar.
 Bje
Dhe guri po më rrethon, rrethon
Dhe unë po e rrethoj, rrethoj
Dhe nuk e di në lutja është
Muzikë a dhembje
A llahtarë
Di
Se një si pikë loti e pamëshirshme
Nuk lejon ta humb fluturimin
 Një pikëzë pamëshire hyjnore
Bje.
- Po edhe unë të dua - thoshte Ajo ndonjëherë, pasi merrte ndonjë dorë të majme parash, kur na ecte mbarë në shtrat, kur i blija ndonjë dhuratë të shtrenjtë, apo kur intuita prej femre e zgjonte për të mos më humbur. 
Ajo nuk mund tia lejonte vetes luksin të më humbte: ku do të thithte një gjak më të dashuruar?! Ajo as nuk kish kohë të rendte pas gjaqesh të tjerë. Ditën daktilografonte romane policorë, kujtime ish-të dënuarish politikë, libra erotikë dhe lajmërime varrimesh, kurse natën, pasi e përcillja në shtëpi, marroste pasqyrën duke u pispillosur dhe nisej, me një çapitje kurvash, të takohej me Grupin. Grupi përbëhej nga shtatë muzikantë jevgj, të cilët dinin përmendsh të gjitha këngët lotsjellëse të këtij shekulli; Ajo ishte solistja. Nuk merreshin me dasma qyteti, sepse dasmat e qyteteve kishin salltanete dhe tangërllik të padurueshëm; Grupi e shkrinte talentin nëpër dasma fshati, ku asnjë dasmor nuk largohej pa u zbrazur tërë shishet me pije, pa u shpërvetuar tërë kopeja e therrur posaçërisht dhe pa u nxjerrë të gjitha bashkë si pleh për qenat e uritur. 
E gjithë jeta ime ka rrjedhur nëpër dasma, thosh Ajo. Në fshat njerëzit janë më të mirë, më të çiltër, dhe paguajnë mirë. Unë nuk i honeps dot qytetarët, se kanë tangërllik. Kur kthehej nga dafrungat, zhvishej pa marrë vesh çbënte, hidhte togun e lekëve në dysheme dhe binte në gjumë. Paratë i prishte me mua, ose blinte libra policorë, erotikë apo me kujtime ish të përndjekurish politikë. Lajmërime varrimi nuk di të ketë blerë ndonjëherë.
Kaluan edhe kështu mjaft kohë, me lodhje e pritje që dihatnin për një grimë dashuri të vërtetë, siç e kishim pasur dikur, siç na kish magjepsur natën e Ringjalljes; kaluan bashkë me shumë kohët edhe vajtimet e Saj kushtuar mungesës së perspektivës në këtë vend të mallkuar; maestrot e muzikës së lehtë, para se të të dëgjonin, donin të të shijonin, Ajo sishte nga ato; kaluan edhe netët kur bëmë dashuri si të tërbuar e kur goja mes këmbëve të Saj mi gëlltiste furitë e më shtynte të bindja veten se një dashuri e tillë meritonte gjithçka, e kur ledhatimet e Saj gjithnjë e më rutinore më shtrëngonin të mos shkalloja nga sytë e Saj të tretur në hapësira të tjera, me të tjerë mendime, mbase me të tjerë meshkuj. Ajo ndarja e atillë mi pat bërë hi ethet e rëndomta të xhelozisë, mirpo nuk më kish mësuar ende se një dashuri e tillë nuk platitej lehtë, se nga një dashuri e tillë shpeshherë vetëm varri mund të të shpëtonte. Pyesja veten se mos vallë vuaja tek shihja se si Ajo që dashuroja mbi çdo gjë nuk arrinte të ndjente përvëlimin e një dashurie të tillë. Nuk kisha qënë me asnjë femër kaq i ftohtë sa ta mendoja sjelljen e Saj si një larje mëkatesh, (të zunë haqet e filanes, të zunë!). Pyesja veten se si, në një moshë kaq të njomë, hynte vetë në urinë kafshërore të pasurimit, etej ta shtynte me zemër ndër dhëmbë këtë rini të ngjeshur me angarira, aq brejtës e kishte ankthin që sdonte ta ndante me mua - kurse unë isha tepër i huaj, isha, sipas saj: tepër i përkryer, por isha edhe i etur, o Zot, për pak lumturi të zakonshme, nga ajo e të gjithëve, dhe këtë lumturi u detyrova ta çgroposja nga vetja, ashtu siç kisha çgroposur dikur edhe durimin, shpresën, madje në praninë e Saj, si në praninë e një guri, teksa thërrmijat e fundit të njeriut tek unë po bëheshin pluhur. Kam qënë i lodhur gjer në papërgjegjshmëri atëhere, dhe:
- Ruaji, Zot, vdekësirat nga shenjtët e gjallë! - nisa të lutesha.
Ata mbase sduan të jenë shenjtë, por dashurojnë, kanë rënë (janë ngritur) në dashuri. Ata nuk kanë kohë as të falin, as të harrojnë, por falin dhe harrojnë, se janë ngritur (kanë rënë) në dashuri. Ata nuk duan, por gjërat janë ndërtuar në mënyrë të atillë, që falja e tyre të mos jetë gjë tjetër veç kafshimit, përtypjes, gëlltitjes së bishave.
Në një çast kur në vend tim gjalloi fati i Saj, pa ditur, por edhe pa pasur çtë bëj më, unë rashë në grackën e vesit tim të vjetër: e bëra personazh. Nga një pikpamje, kjo ishte më keq se sa ta bëje prostitutë e ta punoje gjëkundi; dhe ia pata përsëritur aq herë, në çaste me temperaturë të lartë paranoje, fjalët: E mallkuar dhe e bekuar dita kur ndokush hyn në gojën time! Kush kish nerva të tepërta ta mbante mend tani atë ditë?! Kishin ikur mbrëmjet e rënda e aq të gjalla nga pleksja e ndjesive të kundërta, kishin ikur mbrëmjet e monologjeve pafund, e dialogjeve të përfytyruar, egërsia e të cilëve rritej pas çdo postulati, kishin ikur edhe mbrëmjet kur një trishtim i pathënshëm brofte fyejve të shpirtit, më përmbyste mbi vete e ma këndonte këngën e lolos, duke më mbajtur pa frymë në pezulli; kishin ikur edhe çastet kur ftohtësia e Saj më çirrte drejtpërdrejt në cipë të zemrës e kur duhej të ikja a të heshtja, që të mos e mbysja. Isha ngushëlluar me mendimin se jo gjithkush mund të dashurojë më shumë se një herë në jetë, se shumë njerëz e kishin tashmë për racë të shtereshin me një dashuri të vetme, ose thjesht me vegimin trunor të një dashurie fantastike, e të mos ngrinin pastaj kokë për gjithë jetën, duke shkelur mbi dashuritë e tjera, që gjithmonë shfaqen Isha ngushëlluar me mendimin se Ajo aq e kishte, aq dinte, aq ndjente; unë do ta dashuroja ashtu siç dashurojmë mallkimet, pastaj do ta braktisja; sishte hera e parë që vuaja ashtu etj, etj, etj. Kishin ikur edhe çastet kur qetësoja veten me diazepam, apo me idetë biblike rreth dëmshpërblimeve, ligjin e karmës, larjen e mëkateve të vjetra me paga të reja, çkisha bërë po gjeja; çpo më bënte do tia bënin; çpo dhuroja do ta merrja njëqind fish etj Po çkish mbetur, o Perëndi?!?
Kishin kaluar edhe ditënetët e panatyrshme kur qeshë vërsulur ta shporrja këtë dashuri nga vetja, kur, i dehur tapë, i rrënuar e memec, tek ndiqja kuturu për të shtypur si ca mushkonja helmatisëse të gjitha dritëzat që mund të kishin mbetur gjallë, të gjitha gjestet e ëmbla e paharrueshme dhe vegimet e një dashurie të tillë, - mes kurmeve të shtrenjtë e të pajetë të të dashurave të humbura, të cilat nuk më ngushëllonin më as me velin hyjnues që u pat veshur largësia dhe ëmbëlsimi i vuajtjeve të ikura, - isha gjendur i vetmuar për lemeri buzë një grope të hapur në mua, gropë ku rashë pa mundur të bëja gjë tjetër më ngushëlluese, dhe gropë, që nuk paskësh qënë përveçse një shprehje tjetër e një dashurie të tillë. Ka qënë çasti kur të vetmen lumturi në mjerimin tim e përbënte bindja shpirtërore se Zoti e dinte sa i mjerë isha! 
E më pas, të gjitha, si gjethëza të një peme që shkundet në ëndërr, kaluan, u largova prej tyre pa e kuptuar qartë, u larguan prej meje me një shpejtësi që do të më kish tmerruar po ta dija se po ftohesha; unë ia drodha personazhit tim me një femër tjetër, me një të gjallë anonime, pas një mbrëmjeje magjepsëse, në një bar ku po mbaja një fjalim rreth kotësisë së vuajtjeve në dashuri: emrat treteshin - dashuria mbetej, askush nuk meritonte ti jepeshe me gjithë shpirt, duhej të dashuroheshim me dashurinë e jo me njerëzit; nuk kaluan përveçse disa gota pijesh të ndryshme, (të gjitha tepër të lira që të mund të ishin origjinale), dhe bjondja e brishtë u ul të dëgjonte fjalimin, pastaj fjalimi zbrazi tryezën, pastaj ligjëruesit i doli pija, dolëm përdore rrugëve të stërgjata e vezulluese të metropolit, në atë hapësirë që aq lehtë mund të të bëjë bajgë e të të harrojë siç harrohen dashuritë Isha mes një bishe që po ngjallej brenda meje, një fëmije që po jepte shpirt dhe një ëngjëlli që po dashurohej me mua. Pastaj rashë në njëfarë gjumi me sy hapur, e kapja veten gjithmonë duke shëtitur nëpër parqe, mundohesha të mos ulërija, të mos turbulloja me asgjë nuhatjen e doktorëve të veshur civilë. Pastaj ndjeva se gjumi më dilte papritmas, jo nga ndonjë ëndërr e mbrapshtë apo nga ndonjë vegim rrënqethës, por nga një çlodhje e panjohur më parë; ngrihesha më këmbë dhe dilja tek dritarja, gëlltisja me sy çtë gjeja përpara, sidomos gjërat pa ndonjë rëndësi të veçantë, kalimtarët e përgjumur, rojet që ndërroheshin tek dera e konviktit, sorrat që uleshin duke krokatur mbi fushën e madhe pranë metrosë; kisha aq kohë pa u dehur dhe pa pirë, në këtë orë, atë gotën e disiplinimit të zorrëve. 
Kisha vallzuar me të dashurën time të re, kishim ndenjur disa orë në ballkonin e një hoteli në qendër, ishim puthur atje, kishim bërë dashuri disa herë, dhe një vuajtje fine më shkëpuste çdo orë e më me siguri nga tortura e vjetër, ishte pikërisht një vuajtje fine, që njësonte njëfarë ndohti ndaj vetes, gjeste të cunguar prej të papërvoji në dashuri, dhe të gjitha këto ndodhnin, kishin ndodhur jashtë ndjenjave të hakmarrjes ndaj Saj, jashtë nevojës për tu ndjerë burrëror dhe i lirë përmes trupit të një të padashure, thjesht kishin ndodhur.
Pastaj bjondja u bë brune, u bë prapë bjonde, mori emra të tjerë, trupa të tjerë, kurse unë vazhdova të bëja dashuri me të gjitha, tashmë i qetë, pa drithma të tepërta, edhe mosha po kalonte, edhe ne bashkë me moshën; vazhdova të bija në dashuri e të bëja dashuri pa u cënuar nga teprimi i kujtimeve të bukura, pa dhembjen e zemërgurit që gjallon vetëm sa për të ngjëruar copëra jetëdhënëse të të njëjtit trup femëror ku harliset i njëjti shpirt, ose anasjelltas, dhe shumë rrallë, mbrëmjeve, një fllad marramendës, një parfum ekzotik, të cilit vetvetiu ngutesha ti bishtoja, një aromë ngjyrash e tingujsh të sapondijshëm dhe me praninë fantazmagorike të mallit që mund të mishërohet, më përmbyste mbi shpirtin tim të ri, dhe më vinte të qaja për Atë, për Shpirtin tim, që, prej kohësh, - smbahej mend sa dashuri kishin kaluar që atëhere, - ishte personazh. Dhe më vinte të gëlltisja veten, Sufletul meu , se ndjehesha mjerisht i vogël e i padenjë për kaq tepër dashuri të derdhur mbi mua. Vuaja nga një kryqëzim trunor i çuditshëm: gjithmonë ringjallesha pas humbjes së një dashurie të tillë, dhe kjo më brente si një pedrejtësi kafshërore ndaj shumë të tjerëve.
Por nuk kisha rrugë tjetër; ringjallesha.
Si ata që në çdo ndarje shohin afrimin e një dashurie më të thellë, më jetëgjatë, edhe unë, në çdo ndarje që më bënte të ndihesha shumë më i huaj nga sa mbaja, shihja një afrim më të sigurtë ndaj Zotit.
- Po çfarë ke, çpo ndodh me ty?! - më pyeste heraherës personazhi im, e pavdekshmja ime aq e pagjallë. Ti nuk je më ai i pari. Ti ke ndryshuar, je bërë akull, më keq se çisha unë në fillim
Do të vuante vdekshëm po ti thoja se e kisha tradhëtuar dhe se kishte arritur të zinte brenda meje një vend, të cilin, fare pa më njohur e pa ndjerë një dashuri të tillë, mund ta zinte çdo e panjohur që do të shfaqej rastësisht nëpër shtigjet e gjuetive të mia të mbrëmjeve, kur as shkrimet, as dehja, asgjë nuk ma fashiste dot mërzinë. Në të vërtetë, përse nuk isha ndarë prej saj?! Duke mos u ndarë, kisha arritur që me bredhjet e mia, me tradhëtitë, pra, me jetën time më të fshehtë, të tradhëtoja veten e jo Atë, dhe këtë e dija, pra mëkati ishte edhe më i rëndë, por Ajo nuk kish ditur as të më bënte të ndahesha përfundimisht, ose: kish ditur të mos ndahej nga unë, nuk kish ditur si të mos tradhëtohesha, dhe tani ishte e padobishme ti thoja ndonjë gjë për tmerrin, ëndjen e përbindshme dhe ndohtin e atij që mban lidhje me personazhin e vet, personazh që mbështjell si mumje, për të balsamosur, të dashurën e vet të dikurshme.
- Më mirë e cofur dhe e dashuruar, - i thoja me vete kur bënim seks, - se sa e pavdekshme dhe e ngordhur
Më ka dhembur shndërrimi i kësaj femre, o Zot, më ka dhembur edhe ngaqë nuk dashuronte ndonjë tjetër. Rrinte mbyllur në një nga më të varfërat jetë që më është dhënë të shoh, me një stoicizëm që rrallë rastis ta kenë të paçmendurit, bënte akoma shumë tualet, këndonte nëpër dasma e restorante, kthehej e rraskapitur në shtëpinë, ku prindërit kishin gjithnjë e më pak dhëmbë në gojë, zbrazte xhepat nga paret, zhvishej pa menduar për asgjë, e shterur nga dëfrimi i dasmorëve që njëfarësoj e patën lënë të pamartuar, dhe humbte në gjumë. Po ta merrje në telefon e të zgjohej të të jepte përgjigje, ishte aq e dërrmuar, sa mund të linte takim me ty ku të doje, të të thoshte se të donte, se nuk rronte dot pa ty, se e kish coptuar malli për ty, se i bëhej dashuri, dhe të mos mbante mend çkish thënë e me kë kish folur, gjë që u vërtetua kur një nga dashnoret e mia e mori në telefon në emrin tim dhe Ajo iu përgjegj se mezi priste të më shihte, se jeta na kish ikur për shalësh pa kuptuar se sa duheshim në të vërtetë, e bindur se fliste me mua. 
E kur dhembjet për shuarjen e Saj mu bënë tepër të rëndomta që të mund të më mbeteshin plagë të pambyllshme, kur çdo kurreshtje e magji e Saj mu zvordh, Ajo u zgjua.
Ka qënë kulmi.
Qe dashur të vdiste dy herë me radhë për mua, si e dashur dhe si personazh, që të mund të zgjohej për mua si i dashur apo si shkrimtar. Mendoj se diçka e lartë e zgjon shpirtin që po fiket, pak para se një dashuri e tillë nis ti largohet. E vetmja gjë që pashë me sytë tashmë të huaj për Të ishte zgjimi i Saj. Ishte e mrekullueshme dhe mrekulluese, o Zot. Lotonte oreçast, bënte tualet vetëm për mua, ashtu siç mbante mend se më pat pëlqyer mua, nuk ankohej kur puthjet e mia ia shprishnin buzkuqin, më telefononte oreçast, më pëshpëriste fjalë të ëmbla që më nxisnin të vjellën, më vinte oreçast në dhomë, mundohej të bënte ndryshime që unë të ndihesha sa më në shtëpinë time, më bënte dhurata, më uronte për ditët e shenjta e për ato më pak të shenjta, hoqi dorë nga këngët nëpër dasma e ahengje, u vuri dhëmbë prindërve të gjorë, që, për aq kohë, nuk patën marrë vesh se çpo ndodhte me të, i la pas dore hallet e yjeve të kinemasë, e harroi tërbimin për te fituar të holla, që e pat mbajtur për aq kohë kukull të vetvetes, më shihte në ëndërr, më fliste gjithë mall për çastet tanë të mrekullueshëm
- Çastet tanë të mrekullueshëm?!
Po kishte qënë një jetë e tërë, Shpirti im, një jetë e tillë, një djegie e tërë e imja në pezullinë mbi shpirtin tim, ku vetëm Zoti më pat mbajtur të mos gëlltisja gjuhën mes dihatjeve të pritjes. Kishte qenë djegia ime e fshehtë, në botën-lot, ku nuk pat tentuar kurrë të shihte, por ku, edhe po të kish parë ndonjë shkëndijë zjarri, nuk do të qe dredhur nga dhimbja. Sipas ligjit ku lëkura e tjetrit është shollë! E mbase unë e pata merituar që Ajo të mos merrte pjesë në atë djegie, teksa Ajo e pat merituar një vuajtje të tillë timen.
Ishte e bukur gjer në marrëzi dhe shumë poetike.
Ishte e dashuruar thellë me mua, pastër e në mënyrë jo krejt femërore, jo e ngutur për të marrë faljen time prej martiri të dashurisë, jo e ngutur për të gllabëruar mrekullitë e ikura, apo për të mos më humbur; ishte ashtu siç e pata dashuruar atëhere kur nuk pat qenë dot e tillë, kur nuk kish mundur të mos ishte bishë. 
I kishte harrruar tashmë të gjitha makthet për pasurim e për dashurinë që kalon, ishte e bindur gjer në palcë se duhej ti jepeshe dikujt, se vetëm njërit duhej ti jepeshe, ai isha unë, po, po, unë vetë, i qe neveritur fama prej këngëtareje; kishte (për)jetuar shkurt, por po aq thellë as edhe unë, të gjitha tmerret që pata jetuar unë gjatë këtyre shumë kohëve të një dashurie të tillë. 
Ishte aq e mirë, e ëmbël dhe kuptuese, sa do të kishte qënë një tmerr i pashoq, një fatkeqësi po të mos arrije ta dashuroje si kurrëherë, si kërkënd. 
Por kisha edhe unë tmerre të pashoq dhe fatkeqësira në jetë!
Ishte aq ëngjëllore dhe e vetmuar, në atë vetmi shndritëse e shenjtëruese prej të dashuruari pa përgjigje, aq përtej halleve të përditshme, jashtë urisë sime, jashtë huajsisë sime, saqë më dhimbte, o Zot, më dërrmonte paaftësia ime për ta dashuruar si kurrëherë, ngrirja ime, që bëhesha gjithnjë e më gur në prani të një dashurie të tillë që mund ti bënte edhe gurët njerëz!
Kjo dashuri ka qënë një jetë e tërë, një djegie.
Në këtë dashuri u njohëm, vuajtëm, u puthëm, ndërthurrëm gishtat, u grindëm, bëmë dashuri, mbetëm pa frymë të përmbysur mbi shpirtrat tanë që aq herë vishnin fytyrat tona, u ndamë, qeshëm, u dehëm, kurvëruam e qamë, tradhëtuam e u tradhëtuam, bëmë plane e na u shembën, dhe rishtas bëmë plane dhe na u shembën dhe u ngritëm pas çdo shembjeje, dhe prapë ramë e u ngritëm, në këtë dashuri
Kjo dashuri nuk duhej të zgjaste kaq shumë, Shpirti im.
Sepse pas saj, menjëherë, si një dashuri e tillë, erdhi vdekja.
Ajo vdekja e vërtetë, Shpirti im, ajo që dhuron botëra të tjera, e pakthyeshmja, sepse dhuratat hyjnore nuk mund ti kthesh mbrapsht, dhe nuk e di. Nuk e di me çfarë e patëm bërë hak këtë dhënie të Vdekjes ndaj nesh, me çfarë e patëm merituar një dhënie të tillë ndaj nesh.
- Te iubesc, Sufletul meu, te iubesc!  - më pëshpëriste njëra prej tyre.
Ose të dyja në një.
Dhe mes tyre, mes Saj: unë. Si palca e një qënieje të tillë. Dhe uji me dehjen e tij të përhershme. Dhe toka e plasaritur që merr frymë për dhembjet e të huajve të heshtur. 
Toka, si një nënë e harruar.
Dhe pastaj qielli, qielli në trajtë toke dhe uji dhe shpirti të pamposhtur, qielli që rënkon në heshtje për hir të atyre që treten në Dritë pa mundur të shpëtohen me një rënkim të tillë, me një dashuri të tillë
	Këtu jam unë, o Zot,
I rëndë sa vetëm Ti mund të më mbash
Mos thërrmohem në honet e mia
Mos humb thellësitë.

Këtu jam unë, o Zot
Pas kaq jetësh të përdhëmbura me vdekje
Humbja
Më është bërë zakon
Vetëm në humbje gjehem
Vetëm në humbje mund të shihem i plotë
O, sikur të kisha vuajtur vetëm për hir tënd!

Këtu, o Zot
Vetëm Ty të kam
Dhe pluhurin e kaq kafkave të mia
	Hirin që kaq herë i ka mbytur ngjyrat

Fryj, o Zot, 
Mbi jetën e ngjyrave
Dhe mbamë të mbahem
Prapë më këmbë

Këtu jam unë, o Zot
Dhe dashuria ime si plagë
Në qiell e në mua
Dhe Ti që më thua ta gjej rrugën
Duke ndjekur pikat e gjakut
Që nuk di më në pikon
Nga unë
a nga Ti


Bukuresht, 3 Maj 1995, 
Në njërën nga dhomat e tipografisë FED

----------


## Eagle

Per me shume shfrytezoni kete link:

http://www.ardiankycyku.home.ro/pgid8_site_EN.html

----------


## Anisela

Fantastike dhe e frikshme!!!

----------


## Brari

Po ku vajte e gjete kte .. as tregim as novele as faqe romani..a derbardhe..
Po ki Kycyku Jon Luka K.araxhalen te kish lexuar..e te kuptonte se Proza nuk eshte mjet Lodhes , torture e llafollogji pa fund..
Cfar eshte kjo.. 
Cuni Kop Kycykut eshte ki mo?

degjo..

letersia Shqiptare arriti nje kulm me Kadarene.. po cfar Kulmi.. 
Ate kulmin .. si ai kulmi i durimit te nxenesve te vegjel nga llafet e nje mesuesi tarallak qe sdi te pushoje e ata te mjer kalamaj mezi presin renjen e ziles te dalin ne oborr e te cicerojne ne ajrin e paster se i cau drrasat llapazani mesues..
Pra kadarja shkoj deri ne ate Kulm ku lezeti mbaron e Durimi plas..
cdo ki kycyku qe ecen ne kto Gjurme..
Iku u mbarua ajo rruga kadarejane.. ne stil e mjete.. e te vazhdoc matan qafes ku mbrriti Kadare sben tjetr vec stervit durimin miletit..qe do te thote sterlodhje e monotoni  e rrahje uji ne havan..
gjeni more shtigje tjera se ka plot..

proza te jep shum hapsire..eshte si bregu detit qe po te duash hyn ne Golem te lahesh po te duash ne Currila e po te duash..ne Dhermi.. 
Por te marresh Lanes perpjete kot kur dihet se i ka dal ne maj atje ku buron ai tekniku u komunale ujsjellsit sja vlen..
Sdi a me kupton o eagle..
Si durove ti njeher qe je EAGEL  pra zog i lirise te mbillesh brenda ne 2 metra kafaz germash pa pik drite e ajri.. vec llafe llafe boshe..te ketij kycyk trapushit..

paaah cfar kok shkembi..

proza do lezet..humor..eleganc..lehtesi ne te lexuar per lexuesin....do dhe meditim por pa shkuar ne berje zbor te imagjinates e frymmarrjes..
nuk eshte proza artistike traktat psikologjie a raport gjeofizikantesh..
merr njeriu nje kafe..shkon ne hije te kumblles e lexon dicka.. 
Pra kjo dicka duhet te jet terheqse ..si aroma e luleve.. e lehte si ajri nen deget e kumblles.. dhe mendim ndjellese si vet kumbllat qe te ftojn ti kepusesh..

Na hengren imituesit..

----------


## Eagle

nuku behem dot dakort me ty ne kete pike, jo...

se qe thua ti Brari, ky djalka nuk eshte kopjac, i uruari, madje as nuku ngjan hic me kadarene  :buzeqeshje: 

ca zoterinj qe nuk jane dhe aq torollake te zinjte, andej nga evropi, shohin tek ky djalka jone nje shkrimtar te madh qe premton shume e me shume. thone madje qe Ballkanit i erdhi "Markezi" i vet.ja cfare ka bere ky: nuku ka lene gje pa rremuar neper legjenda e rrefime, popullore, nuku ka lene rehat asnje lloj sintakse karakteristike ne shqip, te mo permendim pastaj cfare pasurie te thelle te gjuhes se folur, por me shume te asaj qe vjen si bekim perendie, do thoshte i ndyeri lasgush....ky tregimi qe solla une, po ta shukosh me pak me shume vemendje nuk eshte thjesht nje rrefim dashurie, jo. ka dashur te thote shume gjera ay i varferi aty, dhe i ka thene bukur shume...Lind pyetja: a ka mbetur gje pa thene per ate te shkrete dashurie?...epo edhe mbetet ndonje gje, prandaj del ndonje si ky djalka dhe na kujton se dashuria i ka syckat e bukura shume, ama po te hipi tallazi t;i shohesh njeheresh drejt te dyja, rrezik se verbohesh e shkon andej ka dale..lol

tjater... ka dhe ca libra te bukura shume, proze a poezi , qe nuku i lexon dot ne dite me diell e me kafe ne dore, se te behen pantallonkat pis. eshte bela e madhe kjo letersia o brar...e kane marre seriozisht shkrimtaret, ke pare ti? vertet neve populli duam te kenaqemi me happy end-ra aman keta po ti vec re, i kane hyre te zberthejne kur, si qysh, pse, tek , tuk vjen dita e Qametit.

keshtu pra
Ardianin e kemi djale te mire dhe te mencur shume. Do vije shume shpejt dita, kur t'i dale emri dhe per ate cmimin qe vdesin keta te gjore shkrimtare ta prekin me duar..lol

deri atehere Brar, ne duhet vetem te gezonemi per susekset e ketyre djemkave dhe cucave te reja qe i bene kallo ato te shkreta grishta neper lapsa e tasta kompjuteri duke kerkuar ate qe akoma s'e kane gjetur

shendet e pare per te gjithe!

----------


## Brari

po te besonj o Shqiponj malesh..
ashtu qofte si thua ti..
do e lexoj me vemendje kycykun.. e kte radhe jo nen hije te kumbulles por ne ..
do i them ketyre te rajonit te me rrasin nja dy dit brenda..e aty te me dalin trut duke lexuar.. se keshtu ne gjendje te lire.. e kam pak veshtire...lol.

shendet e Suksese ardianit..

----------


## whisper

> po te besonj o Shqiponj malesh..
> ashtu qofte si thua ti..
> do e lexoj me vemendje kycykun.. e kte radhe jo nen hije te kumbulles por ne ..
> do i them ketyre te rajonit te me rrasin nja dy dit brenda..e aty te me dalin trut duke lexuar.. se keshtu ne gjendje te lire.. e kam pak veshtire...lol.
> 
> shendet e Suksese ardianit..


Brari  me  shkrive  gazit  sinqerisht  ! Je   vertete  me  humorin  ne  gen....


EAGLE  !   E  lexova  dhe  me  pelqeu  shume....bukuri  tronditese   ose  ....tronditje   e  bukur.....

----------


## macia_blu

eagle, vertete faleminderit per kete teme....!

----------


## kulla

mua ky me ka kujtuar edgar allan poe

----------


## Leila

Jo H. P. Lovecraft?

----------


## Fiori

*Pak biografi mbi autorin*

Ardian Kyçyku ka lindur në qytetin e Pogradecit më 23 gusht 1969. Studimet e larta i kreu në Universitetin Shtetëror të Tiranës, në Fakultetim e Historisë e të Filologjisë, dega gjuhë-letërsi. Ka shkruar romane dhe ka njohur suksesin që me romanin e parë të tij titulluar "Në perandorinë e gurit", roman shqip, botuar në 1993. Ai është doktor i shkencave filologjike, ka marrë doktoratën në filologji pranë Universitetit Shtetëror të Bukureshtit dhe është anëtar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Rumanisë. Është gjithashtu, anëtar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë dhe anëtar i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Europës Qendrore. Përveç romaneve të botuara në shqip e të përkthyera në rumanisht e gjuhë të tjera, Ardiani është botuesi i disa antologjive, redaktor i revistave të shoqatave shqiptaro rumune duke e shtrirë veprimtarinë e tij filologjike në shumë fusha. Kanë qenë romanet "Viti kur u shpik mjellma", "E fshehta e ëmbël e marrëzisë", "Një fis i lavdishëm e që jep" tre nga romanet që kanë patur jehonë të madhe në lexuesin rumun dhe janë reçensuar në mënyrë shumë pozitive nga kritika. 


_---- Romane dhe më shumë..._

Në perandorinë e gurit, roman shqip, 1993; Viti kur u shpik mjellma, roman i shkruar në rumanisht, 1997; Mortët, roman shqip, 1997; E fshehta e ëmbël e marrëzisë, përmbledhje me novela shkruar në rumanisht, 1998; Nata pas vitit zero, përmbledhje me novela shqip, 1998; Një fis i lavdishëm e që jep shpirt, roman i shkruar në rumanisht, 1998; Përkthimi, roman shqip, 1999; Muza e Lojës, trilogji shqip, 1999; Lumenjtë e Saharasë, roman shqip, 1999; Hyu Epigon, roman-ese shkruar në rumanisht, 2000; Dashuri me shikim të fundit, prozë rumanisht, 2000; Oreksi për bukën e qiellit, roman shqip, 2000, Diva ose Ngrënësi i Luleve, roman shqip, 2001; Engjëjt e tepërt, roman shqip, 2002; Kristali dhe hienat, roman shqip, 2002; Triologjia, prozë e zgjedhur rumanisht, 710 faqe, 2002; Një alfabet i poezisë shqipe, antologji, 101 poetë shqiptarë në gjuhën rumune (2003). 

Ardian-Christian KYÇYKU është përfshirë në tri antologji të prozatorëve të shquar të Rumanisë, në fjalorin "Shkrimtarë rumunë të viteve '80-'90", në enciklopedinë "Who's Who in Romania" dhe në një histori të letërsisë rumune. Nga viti 1998 është bashkëthemelues dhe njëri nga drejtuesit e revistës dygjuhëshe (shqip e rumanisht) për kulturën dhe traditat evropiane "Haemus", që botohet në Bukuresht. Krijime të tij janë përkthyer në gjuhët hungarisht, gjermanisht, spanjisht, frëngjisht e anglisht. 



p.s. me pelqen shume menyra si shkruan Ardiani. Dhe jo si ky e si ai, por si vetja e tij...

----------


## future_retro

keto dite kam lexue "SY" p'ej Kycykut, dhe muj me than qe jashte mase m'ka lane pershtypje. Ish liber fantastik! Mendoj qi Ardiani asht njeni nga ata shkrimtare premtues qi ka me ndihmue thymjen e mitit qi vetem Kadareja mundet me shperthye (edhe) tek lexuesit jo-shyptare.
aferim per Kycykun!

----------


## flurans ilia

*Fenomeni pamor i romanit "SY" të Ardian Kyçykut*

Romani "Sy"  i prozatorit Ardian Kyçyku, është "ag në barkun e kalit të drunjtë" , sipas gjuhës së një poeti. 
Pritja se çfarë do të ngjasë më pas, përmes agullimit, në prag të pushtimit imagjinativ të vizioneve të "pa kapura në rrjetë" gjer tash, në krejt rrjedhën e "ujrave letrare shqipvozitëse". Roman, që gjithsesi përmes resë së bardhë imagjinare që mbështjell skenat, na bënë hamendësues nëse bëhet fjalë gati-gati për një ngjizje hyjnore në embrionin e vet limfatik, apo plluskim paralindës në "mitrën e mendimit"? Vozitje mbi sipërfaqen shpirtërore të një kombi, apo depërtim peshkues akoma edhe më i thellë karakteristikash nënvetëdijësore mbar rrajonale? Gjithsesi, "Sy" është një roman plotësisht i përligjshëm tokësor pa asnjë kompleksitet veçues në rradhët e veprave më të reja ambicioze mbashëkohore europiane. Mbi gjëra që njohim po aq mirë, njësoj si buka që na ka rritur, njësoj si "oreksi për bukën e qiellit". Akoma më tepër kur flitet për njerëz dhe fate, ngjarje dhe situata, histori dhe piktakime, të cilat gjithësecili nga ne, i ka përjetuar. Janë përcjell të gjitha realitetetet e tranzicioneve më të fundit shqiptare kaq realisht, sa shpengueshëm lexuesi përjeton vetveten, episod pas episodi, së bashku me njerës, personazhë, politikanë, humbameno, tipa, VIP-a, karakterë, të cilët janë (ose kanë qenë) pjesë e përditshërisë reale, ndërsa bashkarisht  frymojmë mbi këtë tokë të quajtur Shqipëri, apo më gjerë Ballkan. Kjo është platoja dramatike e veprës. Karakteri ballkanik i sistemit nervor të së cilës, duket sikur gjaknxehtësisht pret, apo gjakftohtësisht ka pritur, tërheqjen zvarrë të rrotës së historisë për ta bluajtur ankthshëm rrëfimin. I cili specifikisht në këtë roman, ka vetinë që nuk mund të rrëfehet, sepse "e sheh gjithçka me sytë e shpirtit". Nëqoftëse romani do ta shihte trajtesën e shpirtit të njeriut të sotëm me sytë e historisë, fare mirë nga 138 faqe vepër letrare konçize, që aludon kryesisht nëpërmjet metaforës, "Sy" do të ishte bymyer në qindra faqe të tjera, sepse i ka mundësitë që të mari një dimension të tillë "historik". Do të ndahej me tituj, kapituj, nënkapituj, paragrafë, shënime historike, etje,... që gjithsesi kam bindjen se nuk do ta lehtësonte shuarjen e etjes për të vërtetën që autori çel mu në syrin e oazit të fort kërkuar. Vepra është e përkryer në ato përmasa konçize dhe metaforike që ka dalë në këtë botim. Lënda letrare është si një bllok i vetëm i thepisur, trajtshmërisht aformal, (nëse ekziston një krahasim i tillë metafizik në parapërfytyrimin shpirtëror mbi romanin modern në përgjithësi), me një ngjeshje të pazakontë që kërkon përqendrim. Njëkohësisht aty flatëron shpresa ekzistenciale e mbijetesës së fjalës, dhe rolit të saj në histori. E parathënë kjo edhe në dy intervista ekskluzive të Kyçykut në GAZETA 55 / Tiranë, dhe KOHA DITORE / Prishtinë (maj 2005), ku romancieri relevant shprehet : "Synimi im kryesor ka mbetur si këtu e njëzet vjet më parë: T'i shkruaj librat në mënyrë të atillë, që të mos tregohen". Kemi të bëjmë me një gjendje krejtësisht të veçantë të stilit të të shkruarit (ashtu sikurse ndodh edhe me romanet e Agron Tufës), gjë e cila po thyen klishetë tradicionale të normave të romanit të gjermëtashëm shqiptar. Nga pikpamja e ndërtimit, ky roman i ka të rrallë sishembujt e vet në atmosferën prozaike që mbështjell vendin tonë, gjë e cila nuk është aspak një çudi për lexuesit e vëmendëshëm, aq më tepër për ata që janë tashmë të familjarizuar me stilin e romaneve të tjerë nga A.Kyçyku.
Sycikloni rreth të cilit vërtitet vepra ka si trajtesë të veçantë "formacionet synore". Meqënëse Syri është ai që përfton tek njeriu pamjen dhe fenomenin pamor mbi botën, normalisht ndeshemi me qindra struktura dhe shembuj parodizues. Si mund të përftohet ky fenomen me ndryshimet karakteristike tek gjithsecili personazh, në gjendjen e vet natyrale, reciprokisht të pavarur, po aq sa edhe të varur nga situatat historike. Të gjitha këto jepen me dramacitet (karakteristikë e këtij romani), sarkazëm (karakteristik e vet jetëve tona), dhe ironi (karakteristikë e vet stilit të autorit). Vërshojnë në rrjedhën e romanit "Sy" : ...Iliri me një sy, sy shqiptarësh, sy djalli, sy ëngjulli, sy armiku, sytë e mendjes, sy ndër sy, sy qyteti, sy liqeni, sy njeriu, sy qelqi, sy zemre, sy zjarri, sy peshku, sy akull, sy kopjuar, sy shkruar, sy përlotur, sy verbër, sy shpuar, sy lakuriq, sy delesh, sy mizë, syrofil, syçka, syzi, symajtë, sy përgjues, sy gozhdë, sylesh, sy thëngjillur, syhapur, symbyllur, syfryrë, syth, sylëbyrës, sy vezullues, sy shkëlqimtarë, sytë e rojeve, sy murgeshash, sy çapëluar, sy tejqyre, syri i vetëm, etj. Gjer tek fraza të atilla si : ...e hodhi syrin, syri iu ndal mbi muranë, humbnin sysh, ku ke sy ti?, sy të ngritur, syri i së ardhmes, sa sy kam bërë të qajnë, sy të gjallë, merrni mësysh, sytë e kokës, sytë e ballit, sy të trashëguar, po dilte më fort sysh se mendësh, na nxjerr sytë, s'më bënin sytë dritë, sytë shkëndija, hap sytë, me një shtjellë sysh, sy të ngritur lugetër, sytë e babëzitur, si ma ke syçkën?.  Që të gjitha këto, fokusuar në "syrin e rrëfimtarit", nëpërmjet një pozisioni të pazakontë rrëfmi literal.
Syri i Zotit, është si të thash, njëtrajtëzuar me syrin e rrëfimit, duke na kujtuar se në krejt historinë ndërnjerëzore, ka një Zot atje lart në qiell, që sheh dhe gjykon pabëzajtur gjithçka ndodh përgjithësisht në sipërfaqen ndërshoqërore por edhe veçanërisht brenda gjithsecilit individ. Nga ky moment vepra merr vërtetësinë e saj të plotë, pa kompromis, dhe jo të njëanshme në gjykimshmëri. Mendoj se ka akoma vend në një lojë gjthpërfshirëse madje edhe për syrin  e lexuesit, që mund të ishte shfaqur fare mirë në "mizanskenën e përgjithshme synore të romanit", i cili mundet të konsiderohet me plot gojë si një roman-pasqyrë, ku vështrimi ndesh syrin e vetvetes të pasqyruar po brenda kësaj pasqyre. Shprehja syndërsy karakteristike për shikime të personazheve midis njeritjetrit, do të merrte kuptimësi të drejtpërdrejtë ndeshje midis sy-romanit me sy-lexuesin , çka do të ishte akoma edhe më e prekshme si ide duke përfshirë auditorin të cilit i shpaloset, duke e bërë të ndihet (lexuesin), akoma edhe më pjesmarrës, pikërisht brenda kësaj historie realisht të përjetuar nga vet ai (që jemi ne, shqiptaro-ballkanasit e sotëm).
Ne jemi ata që mitizojmë dhe çmitizojmë idhujt, qytetrimet, ideologjitë, format e jetës ndër epoka, ndërtojmë-shkatërojmë historinë në rrjedhën e saj, shoqerinë në rrjedh të historisë, dhe vet vetvetet tona si pjesë përbërëse të po kësaj shoqerie. Andaj dhe fenomeni pamor i romanit "Sy" nga A.Kyçyky fillon dhe ndryshon pamje sa herë që jeta evolon me modulin e saj. Ripërsëritja në distanca kohore ndërmjet viteve tetëdhjetë, nëntëdhjetë, të shekullit të shkuar, gjer në ditët tona të fillimshekullit të ri, fragmenti i lindjes së fëmijëve ( në fakt përngjan sikur kemi të bëjmë me një fëmij të vetëm në trajta niçiane) mu në mesin e dasmave (edhe kjo përngjan si një dasëm e vetme që ndryshon veç pamjet sipërfaqësore karnavaleske të saj) të kryera në momente të ndryshëm historiko-kohore, mbetet thelbi i këtij romani. Stilistikisht ndodh ripërsëritja. Skena ripërsëritet ekzaktësisht njësoj. Ngjarjet rijetohen ndën momente të ndryshme kohore. Personazhet po ata (E si mundet të jenë ndryshe?). Veçse fëmija kur lind, përhap një si erë të keqe jashtqitje! Qellimisht e theksuar në rastin konkret, që të nënkuptohet vetiu se jetët ripërsëritëse të këtyre njerëzve (shqiptaro-ballkanas-bizantino-europianëve) është pjesë përbërëse e riciklimit (ushqim-jashtqitje-lindje-vdekje). Përngjan e neveritshme. E dhimbshme. Absurde. Por vërtetësisht e vërtetë. Një ndjesi që e jetojmë momentalisht përditë ndërsa përpiqemi të lëmë pas të shkuarën duke u ingranuar në të ardhmen. Kjo është ndërgjegja syzgjuar, sykthielluar, që e shpie lexuesin në një vetndërgjegjësim akoma edhe më të kualifikuar për të tashmen. Që i jep atij pamjen e pëjetshme të syve të shpirtit, dhe jo shpirtin provizor të njeriut të sotëm, të parë me sytë e historisë.
Në historinë e "syletërsisë" së gjertanishme shqiptare, përciptërisht, është folur (ose aspak), mbi veprën e Ardianit Kyçykut! Kjo ngaqë "syri i intelektualëve tanë" vazhdon ta shikojë, paragjykojë, shpirtin, veprën e artistit shqiptar, me syrin e historisë, dhe jo me sytë e vërteta humane të shpirtit artistik. "Kritika sydyllosur", ndoshta qellimisht, ka qendruar e heshtur sepse i tremb ardhja këmbëkryq, bash në sofrën e përbashkët kulturore, e një talenti në mes të të tjerëve. A thua se u shterr oreksi për bukën e qiellit?! Ka vend për të gjithë, mos u trembni! Shtypi i përditshëm së fundi ka filluar ti shkruaj nja dy-tri rradhë për të, më tepër si i zënë në faj, nga reputacioni i tij jasht trojeve shqiptare, ku madje Kyçyku është i cilsuar nga kritika si një "Markez i Ballkanit". Nga analizat që gjithsecili nga ne bën brenda vetvetes kupton qashtër se letërsia shqipe ka ngelur e ngujuar vetëm brenda mureve amtare dhe nuk përfillet hapsira gjeografike, gjithandej nëpër botë, ku jetojnë dhe krijojnë artistët shqiptarë?! Nuk dua të zgjatem aspak në rolin e kritizerit, por do të vij direkt në pikën përmbyllëse finale çka ishte edhe shtysa e këtij shkrimi menjëherë pasi mbylla së lexuari "Sy" , që krejt rastësisht më kaloi ndër duar, duke më "hapur sytë" dhe përndezur shikimin. 
Nuk e di përse, këtë libër të shkruar shqip, për lexuesin shqiptar, mbi ngjarje bashkohore shqiptare, me vlera letrare për letërsinë shqiptare, nuk e gjen gjëkundi në libraritë brenda tokës amëtare! Nuk është folur fare. Nuk ka asnjë kritikë të vetme. Së paku brenda mureve të ngrehinës së vet-izoluar të letrave shqiptare. 
"Ha shqip, apo s'ha?" ironizon shpesh Ardiani në gojën e personazheve këtë perifrazim-zhargonist të shpërndarë qellimisht gjithandej në faqet e romanit të vet.
"Unë ha. Edhe disa sivëllezër si unë, hanë. Por ata të tjerët, të tjerët atje brenda mureve, bëjnë sikur nuk hanë" do t'i përgjigjesha me shumë ndrojte ...shqip.

*FLURANS ILIA*

----------


## flurans ilia

*Dr. Docent Ardian Kyçyku

Largimi i shkrimtarit nga Atdheu

Mbi pagjumësinë*

Të flasësh sot me vërtetësi dhe hapur për letrat shqipe është pakashumë njëlloj si të flisje për liri të kulluar në kohë të tiranisë. Në thelb ndryshon vetëm burgu, të cilin nuk e bën më autori, por librat e tij. Ligji i të kënduarit në kor është ende në fuqi. Mirpo gjakrat vazhdimisht të nxehur dëshmojnë se ne e duam dëshpërimisht veten, të vërtetën, letërsinë dhe sidomos lavdinë e kësaj të fundit. E meqë përgjithësimet janë shpesh të dëmshme dhe të padrejta, mendoj që secilit i shkon më për shtat të paraqitë përvojën vetjake.
Pas gjysmë shekulli plot beteja të nëndheshme, arritje jo rrallë të shtirura e kundërthënie, më duket se jeta e shkrimtarit shqiptar është përkeqësuar nga shumë pikëpamje dhe qënia jonë është bërë më e shurdhër, më e ngujuar. Zgjerimi i beftë i hapësirës gjeografike dhe i mundësive për të zhbiruar të fshehtat apo gjoja-të-fshehtat e historisë e ka ngushtuar hapësirën e brendshme.
Mbase në etjen e natyrshme për të mos prishur, ose për të ndrequr barazpeshën mes botës dhe lëngut jetësor që bëhet letër duhet kërkuar edhe njëra nga arsyet më të rëndësishme të mërgimit të sotëm e sidomos të moskthimit në vendlindjen klasike.
Letërsia nuk njeh mëshirën dhe mirëkuptimin që mbarështojnë, për shembull, shkenca si historia, psikologjia apo mjekësia. Në letërsi, shprehja Shumë janë të ftuar, por pak janë të zgjedhur ka më fort se kudo shije drame e gjaku. Të paktë janë shkrimtarët që nuk e dinë se veçanërisht në epokën e tanishme, - kur tundimet e postmodernes janë dyndur të na dëbojnë nga sistemi atnor e amtar i shenjave, - ka autorë që linden kur vdesin dhe autorë që, kur vdesin, i mbulon harresa.

*Liria që u mungoi atyre është burgimi i përkohshëm i librave tanë*

Sot nuk është aspak e vështirë të gjesh vllazëri mes materializmit dhe hashashit, ashtu siç është e pamunudur ta ndash qartë formulën zhdanoviste nga ajo e alkimizmit, e konspirativizmit gati foshnjarak, e pseudo-misticizmit apo e trillerit gjoja-fetar, që shesin miliona kopje të një vëllimi mëse të varfër idesh edhe ato të kopjuara. Ai që ka lexuar dhe ka pasur fatin të rijetojë shpirtërisht mrekullinë e quajtur folklor shqiptar nuk has kurrfarë telashesh për ti dalluar shkrimtarët e rremë nga shkrimtarët e mirëfilltë, apo nga viktimat anësore e grafomanët, pavarësisht se ndonjë skeptik i pashërueshëm do të gjejë gjithmonë në epërsinë e shkrimtarit të lindur zilinë ndaj kamjes apo bujës së shkrimtarëve të sajuar. Të mos harrojmë se formula zhdanoviste, bashkë me degëzimet e veta shpesh marramendëse, e mbështetur fuqishëm nga shekullarizimi që përhapet frikshëm në botë, nuk është një gjetje e rastësishme. Dështakë të rregjur prapaskenave të letërsisë, ose edhe gjeni të zhgënjyer keqas e që mezi kanë pritur rastin të hakmerren ndaj shpërfilljes së shoqërisë, e kanë gatuar në mënyrë të atillë që ajo të krijojë varësi. Lexuesi i thjeshtë, ai që etet të mërgojë nga realiteti, të çlodhet e të gjejë vetveten mes trillesh e metaforash, apo edhe të shfrejë përmes zërit të shkrimtarit, nuk i bje më të e as nuk do të kuptojë pse nuk gjallon dot pa këtë nektar të zi. Ai është gati tia heqë kotheren nga goja fëmijës së vet vetëm që të mos vdesë nga uria letrare d(r)ogmatike. Ai mund të rrojë, madje i qetë, pa dashuri, pa falje, pa besim në Zot, por mezi i shtyn orët dhe javët pa një dromcë nga letërsia e mësipërme.
Duhet pranuar se letërsia e mirëfilltë, ajo që thirret të mbrojë kujtesën dhe hierarkinë e perëndishme, është zhvilluar shumë më shpejt se sa vetëdija dhe shijet e lexuesve të sotëm. Për këtë arsye, humbja e terrenit të saj nëpër librarira e faqe gazetash nuk duhet të na shqetësojë.
Besoj se letërsia shqipe, - ajo që e ka mposhtur përkohësinë dhe kalimtaren në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Mërgatë e në vise të tjera të shqiptarisë, - ka të drejtë të ndihet e zgjedhur përderisa u sprovua me rreth gjysmë shekulli realizëm socialist të hapur, vrastar, e me shtylysh direktivash përçarëse, të cilat ende nuk janë tulatur. Gjërat rodhën siç e dimë dhe tani, për shkak të inercisë, - gjendje me rrënjë të thella në historinë tonë, e mbase njëra nga trajtat e atij që quajmë mallkim, - formula e përbindshme ngulmon ta fikë krejt shkëndijën hyjnore brenda lexuesit, e fshehur nën emra të tjerë autorësh, nën pó ata emra, por që i titullojnë librat disi ndryshe, e që janë gati të botojnë edhe biletat e avionit vetëm për të rrënjosur bindjen se nuk janë shterur. Këtë e tregon veç të tjerash edhe ashpërsimi i cenzurës së dikurshme, që mpreh të njëjtat gërshërë, por që ka rinuar vetëm duart dhe flokët e qethtarëve. Të gjithë e dimë se lista e librave të ndaluar të shqipes është mbase më e gjatë se sa nën diktaturë.

*Hyu, ose Përmasa e katërt*

Një pjesë e madhe e shkrimtarëve që ushtrojnë ateizmin ndaj lexuesit, vijnë me emër të bërë kryesisht gjatë komunizmit. Qënia e tyre, gati vetiu, pushton hapësira mendore, duke ndjekur parimin e errët: Ajo që më bënë mua kur isha si ti, do të ta bëj unë ty. Letërsia ateiste vetëshpallet e lirë, e aftë të japë përgjigje ndaj çdo enigme, çdo halli, ndaj çdo gjendjeje të koklavitur shpirtërore të bashkëkohësve tanë. Ajo shfrytëzon (lexo: shpërdoron, përdhos) pa skrupuj e me të njëjtën lehtësi vargjet e arta të pitagorianëve, mantrat e hindusëve, lutjet e krishtera, suret myslimane, pjesë nga ditaret e tiranëve, blasfemitë e të gjitha ngjyrave e natyrave, hamendjet e panumurta përmes të cilave ateizmi rropatet ti gjejë Hyut një zëvendës etj. Ajo përzjen e arnon dhe mund të ketë çdo detaj të përsosur, mirpo, sipas Faustit, i mungon pikërisht Fryma. E rëndësishme për zëdhënësit e saj është që librat të shiten dhe që lavdia e tanishme e autorëve ti bindë të paktën këta të fundit se është e përjetshme.
Në letërsi vepron edhe një ligj tjetër. Gjatë dhe pas periudhash të mbrapshta historike, krijimtaria e një autori, ose e një grupi autorësh të tejkaluar, adhurohet nga trutë që ata vetë kanë shpëlarë. Brezit të ri të lexuesve mesazhi i stisur nuk iu thotë kurrgjë. Ky lexues ka tashmë mundësi të pamata të përvetësojë të Vërtetën dhe ska si të mos e marrë e qeshura tek sheh vetëngujimin e ngadaltë në harresë e grotesk të atyre që e ndajnë universin në vetëm tri përmasa: unë, unë dhe unë.

*Gjuha - vendlindja e mbrame?*

Shumica e shkrimtarëve të mëdhenj që janë lindur në Ballkan, nuk kanë mundur, ose nuk kanë dashur të kthehen edhe trupërisht në vendlindjet e tyre. Me shpirt e me gjuhë nuk janë larguar për asnjë çast. Kjo u duk edhe në rastin e emblematikut Emil Cioran, i cili nuk la gjë pa thënë e shkruar kundër historisë dhe qënies rumune e ballkanike dhe që, pak para se të vdiste nga Alzheimer-i, ishte në gjendje të shqiptonte vetëm fjalët e hershme të gjuhës amtare: grai dhe dor (e folme, mall). Duke përsjatur mbi dramën e Uliksave me Itakë prej letre, disidenti i shquar Paul Goma (lindur në vitin 1935, me banim në Paris) krijon një parabolë që mund të titullohet Histori e hapësirës në shpellë. Kur ata që u larguan nga shpella u kthyen sërish, situata në shpellë qe tjetërsuar. Nuk kishte më vend për ardhacakë, sepse vendasit qenë mësuar me zgjerimin e hapësirës. Njëri nga viganët e prozës botërore moderne, rumuni Horia Vintilë, i pyetur rreth kësaj çështjeje, u përgjigj: Që të mos çmendesha nga malli, u detyrova të zgjeroja kufijtë e vendlindjes sime dhe të bëja nga Evropa një atdhe të dytë.
Shkrimtari shqiptar ka një fat disi më të pranueshëm. Largimi nga atdheu e ndihmon të futet më thellë në thelbin e Atdheut të Përhershëm, qoftë edhe vetëm falë shqipes, gjuhë që nuk mposhtet lehtë nga sistemet e huaja të shenjave. Gjeografia shndërrohet në Shpirt, toka bëhet letër, dhe dihet që bota, para se të ishte botë, ishte më parë libër, në qënien dhe në kokën e Krijuesit. Këtë atdhe ska marrëzi, urrejtje apo absurditet ta rrënojë. Aty kujtesa përkryhet çdo ditë; popullsia përjetësohet jashtë çdo paragjykimi; rrugët dhe qiejt janë plot me të vdekur më të gjallë se të gjallët, por edhe anasjelltas. Prandaj më është dashur të ngulmoj se një shkrimtar i mirëfilltë nuk ka trup. Ai ka vetëm një fat të zgjedhur dhe të mundimshëm si rrallëkush, përfshi shansin që, një ditë, si të gjithë vdekatarët, të shkojë me të shumtët: në letër, ose nën dhé, duke lënë pas vetes dhé, ose letër.

*Një «pse» e madhe sa fëminia*

Po kërkoj pak mirëkuptim për patetizmin e pashmangshëm, që të mund të them se Bukureshti i dimrit të 1991-shit, kur mu desh të shkulem nga Shqipëria bashkë me rrënjët e madje të shuaj me gjakun e tyre edhe etjen time, edhe të stilografit, banohej natyrshëm nga hijet shkëlqimtare të paraardhësve të shquar. Vetëm ata që e kanë provuar dinë të pranojnë çfarë malli, dhimbsurie e paqeje sjell përmasa prej shenjtësh e shkrimtarëve të një gjuhe e të një gjaku, që kanë kaluar para teje mes kalvarit të mërgimit. Çdo orë, çdo vit, - se mes orës e vitit zor të vesh kufi, - sjell vegime, dëshpërime, por sidomos pyetje. Me pyetje do ta shpëtoni shpirtin tuaj, thotë një e fshehtë mistike. Nganjëherë këto pyetje vijnë pikërisht nga gjaku e shpirti yt, nga fëmija, që, përmes teje, ka ardhur të lindet në tokë e në gjuhë të huaj. Kam vënë re se pyetjet e këtyre fëmijëve kanë një peshë sa ajo e Gurit të Bejës.
- Çfarë (s)ke bërë që nuk je atje? Ose: Çfarë (s)ke bërë që je(mi) këtu?
A thua se duhet medoemos të kesh bërë, apo të mos kesh bërë diçka, për të qenë, ose jo diku. Por mbase duhet. Secili prej nesh jep përgjigjen që e pandeh më të drejtë, por besoj se shumica dërrmuese janë gati të thonë në kor: «Sepse shkruaj, shkrova, nuk hoqa dorë nga shkrimi» - dhe shihni sa e thellë dhe shajnitëse është shqipja, e cila, me një vizë të shkurtër, nga shkrimi bën sh-krimi dhe i fal shkrimit edhe misionin e shpjegimit, mposhtjes, ndëshkimit të krimit në përgjithësi dhe të çdo lloj krimi mendor a shpirtëror në veçanti.

*Mosha dhe drita*

Letërsitë ballkanike janë shtjelluar kaherë në luftë me zodinë e bajrakëve dhe të idhujtarisë. As letërsia shqipe nuk bën përjashtim. Gjatë Panairit të Librit në Frankfurt, në vitin 1998, një nga ish-korifejtë e letrave tona, shpërtheu me një çiltërsi të paharrueshme. «Po pse, more, - tha: Prandaj kemi tridhjetë e ca vjet që shitemi dhe i themi derrit dajë ne, që të vini juve kokorroçët drejt e nga shtytkat e të merrni të gjitha çmimet e lëvdatat?!». Padyshim, kokorroçët tashmë kanë dy herë më shumë libra disa herë më të vlefshëm se sa ish-korifejtë, por heshtin. Heshtin për hir të moshës, të shitjes së gjatë të ish-korifejve, të kolltukofilisë së tyre etj. Në përgjithësi, ai që i përkushtohet shkrimit nuk para ka zë të trashë nëpër sherre. Zëri i tij është terur mes mureve, nuk është mprehur koreve.
Tani nuk bëhet më fjalë për shkrimtarë moshash të ndryshme, - se ska nevojë të plakesh për të qënë dështak e as të rinohesh për të qenë i aftë, - por për dy brezni tejet të ndryshme të shkruari. Humori gjithëditës, mistika e mirëfilltë shqiptare, jo aq mënyrat me të cilat arti i bëri qëndresë historisë, se sa mënyrat dhe dinakëritë me të cilat historia i bëri qëndresë artit; arti ynë i të jetuarit, i të mbijetuarit dhe i të vdekurit - janë vetëm disa nga temat që ndjej se duhet ta mishërojnë letërsinë shqipe të së ardhmes.

*Outizmi ynë*

Qysh në fillimet e tyre, mes letërsisë dhe politikës ka fryrë thëllimi. Përvoja komuniste i detyroi shkrimtarët që ti shohin të paktën vëngër politikanët. Këta paditen edhe sot e kësaj dite si të vetmit fajtorë të varfërimit të shqipes, të rënies së humorit në pellgun e shakave bajate, të trymbetimit të dështakëve dhe shkatërrimit të ngadaltë të elitave. Me pak qetësi do të arrijmë të shohim se e ashtuquajtura shpërfillje është një çështje shumë më tepër shpirtërore, se sa shtetërore. Kur nuk ke dashuri dhe kuptim të thellë në vetvete, kur mezi pret ta dëbosh kolegun tënd nga vendi krejt i merituar, tia kyçësh librat në sirtar e tia ndysh emrin a faqen në prani të të huajve apo të kujtdo qoftë, smund të sigurosh mbështetjen e askujt, aq më pak të strukturave shtetërore. Ose mund të kesh vetëm mbështetjen e ndonjë regjimi kalimtar. Jo të gjithë përfaqësuesit e politikës janë binjakë, jo të gjithë i ka rrëmbyer lumi i historisë udhëve dhe i ka ulur në poste ku sëndërronin as një orë më parë.
Fati e ka dhënë që lidhjet e mia me diplomatë e politikanë të jenë gati të paqëna. Ndoshta për këtë arsye nuk më ka befasuar ngurtësia e ndonjërit syresh, smira e rëndomtë, apo këshillat babaxhane që janë natyrë e dytë në kësi punësh. Por më ka habitur lehtësia me të cilën kritikë me emër, kolegë e përkthyes, si me qenë zëvendës-nëna, apo vetë Nëna Shqipëri, më kanë lindur herë në fillim të viteve 60, herë në mesin e viteve 80, herë në Tiranë, herë në Bukuresht, herë në Konstancë. Pres të lindem tani në La Valetta, në Paris, në Budapest, në Tripoli etj. Çmeritem, sepse nuk ma kish marrë mendja kurrë që atyre iu nevojiten kaq binjakë të mijtë, për sa kohë që mezi e pranojnë qoftë edhe njërin, pavarësisht nëse shkruan shqip, rumanisht, apo në ndonjë gjuhë të tretë! Këtë gjendje ngulmoj ta quaj out-izëm, mosdashje e qëllimshme e sivëllait, që dalngadalë mund të shndërrohet në sëmundje (autizëm).

*Kthimi i kujt dhe ku?!*

Si shumica e fëmijëve shqiptarë, i mblidhja çikërrimat e çmuara në një valixhe druri. Me atë valixhe patën bujtur konvikteve tre breza të familjes. Pas dashurisë së parë, çmimi i xhevahirëve të mi ra krejt. Mirpo kur mbërrita në mërgim dhe kur mu desh ti dëshmoja sime bije se edhe unë kam pasur lodra, libra, letra e vogëlima, çmimi i tyre u qindfishua. U kërkova të afërmve në vendlindje që ta gjenin valixhen, por kjo ishte më e vështirë se sa të gjenin lumturinë. Më pyetën se çfarë fshihja në valixhe dhe iu hartova një listë që të bënte të qeshje e të qaje. Më premtuan se do ta gjenin valixhen dhe do ta mbushnin me të gjitha xhevahiret. Valixhe druri shiteshin në tregun e të vdekurve, teksa vogëlsira si ato që më duheshin mund ti gjeje me dy aspra tufa, mjeshtërore, si të reja, bërë nga kinezi, turku, italiani, rusi etj. Si mund të guxoja të kërkoja më tepër?! Valixhja na pret në Pogradec dhe ime bijë është e bindur se në zonën tonë xhevahirët janë pó ata që ishin dhe se askush nuk i prek.
Nuk shtrohet çështja tani që shkrimtari shqiptar i Mërgatës të kthehet medoemos në atdhe, - sepse qendrat letrare tashmë nuk para përkojnë me ato administrative, - por që sa më shumë bashkatdhetarë ta rigjejnë veten edhe në Atdheun e Përjetshëm, që i pret i rikrijuar, apo që ngjizet përditë në librat e tij.
E megjithëse kam bindjen që, në dhjetë a më pak vjet, atdheu i letrave shqipe do të jetë shumë më i ndryshëm nga sot, nuk besoj se krijuesit tanë do ta duan më shumë njëri-tjetrin. Por ata do ta kuptojnë shumë më mirë fjalën e urtë me anijen që, kur nuk i bindet timonit, do ti bindet shkëmbit. Le të shpresojmë që secili do të mund të bëhet, së paku, kalesë për të tjerët dhe shkëmb ndaj mangësive të vetvetes.

*©Ardian Christian Kyçyku
Bukuresht, qershor 2005*

----------


## flurans ilia

... Ju faleminderit për kohën dhe vëmendjen të gjithë atyre që e kanë lexuar këtë reçension me vëmendje !

----------


## flurans ilia

*Nëna*

_- tregim -_

Para se të jepte shpirt, nëna lëngoi tre vjet. Dy vjet të rëndomtë dhe një i brishtë. Pra, nëna jetoi një ditë më shumë. Nuk dha shpirt mes dhimbjesh të pazakonta, sepse dhimbjet ia kishin marrë shpirtin ditë për ditë e natë për natë, atje në dhomën ku e vendosën që të kishte sa më shumë paqe e ku zukamat helmuese të kësaj bote mezi mbërrinin. Për tre vjet me radhë, pat vuajtur aq sa e bija dhe i biri po betoheshin që shpirti nuk qënkej veçse njëfarë bombe ku strukeshin qysh në lindje thërrmijat e dhimbjes. Thërrmijat e mbrame u bënë pluhur të dielën në drekë. Nëna ndërroi jetë, ulëriu e bija. Nëna nuk mund të vdiste. Ajo vetëm kish ndërruar jetë. Erdhi me shpejtësi doktori i lagjes, erdhi prifti dhe arritën të dy në përfundimin se e ndjera ishte tashmë e ndjerë. U fanitën ca kushërira të largëta të nënës, ca ish shoqe pune, ca fqinje gjysmë të verbëra e të kërrusura, me sapunë e peshqirë në duar, dhe e lanë dhe e fshinë murgën nënë që ishte dobësuar e ngjante me një foshnjë. Para se të dobësohej aq, e bija dhe i biri qenë rropatur ta shpëtonin. Vargu i pafundëm i doktorëve, njëri më i zgjedhur se tjetri, patën thënë se nëna ka kancer, nuk ka kancer, ka diabet, ska diabet, ka tumorr, ska tumorr, ka edhe dy muaj jetë, edhe një muaj jetë, edhe një javë jetë, ka marrë fund, të njoftohej prifti, të parapaguheshin qivuri, gropa e varrit, varrmihësit, temjanisësit, thurësit e kurorave, djelmoshat që do ta zbrisnin qivurin nga kati i pestë i pallatit, që do ta vendosnin në zukun e zi e ashtu me radhë. Një trumbë tjetër shëruesish, ata që bënin mrekullira me duar, me gishta, me lutje, me çajra e bimë a lëngje të tjerë, hodhën poshtë me vrer e përbuzje bindjet e doktorëve dhe thanë se nëna ishte vërtet e sëmurë, kish sëmundje të keqe, mirpo asnjë sëmundje sishte mjaftueshëm e fuqishme për tu bërë ballë hireve të tyre. Prandaj e qethën nënën shkurt, si ushtare, ia mbështollën kokën me një shami të zezë, pastaj me një shami të bardhë, shumëngjyrëshe, me lule, pa lule, me fytyra engjëjsh e shenjtësh, me gërma e numura çudibërës. Pastaj e morën nënën mbi një vig, e çuan mes malesh, në ajër të pastër, rrëzë liqenesh malorë e shkëmbinjsh me borë, buzë detit, në shpella të lashta prej kripe e kristalesh, e mbajtën disa muaj të kallur në argjilë e në allçi, në velenxa leshi e lëkurë dhensh, e lagën me eliksire, e kënduan dhe e kunguan, e vunë të rrëfehej e të pendohej, derisa e sollën mbrapsht ashtu siç e kishin marrë, mirpo me disa muaj jetë më pak.
- Mund të isha çmallur me ju gjatë kësaj kohe, - u tha nëna fëmijëve. E bija dhe i biri, gjatë kësaj kohe, patën shpenzuar qimet e kokës dhe qenë endur parreshtur, me trena e qerre, mbi mushka e varka, pas nënës, kishin thirrur të çmeritur: si guxoni ta qethni nënën tonë, si guxoni ta zhvishni nënën tonë, si guxoni ta kallni në argjilë e në allçi, si guxoni ta spërkatni me lëngje, ta këndoni e kungoni, si guxoni ta... Por të gjithë kishin guxuar dhe tani nëna vendosi të ngujohej në dhomën e vet dhe ti duronte dhimbjet pa u ankuar. Ishte mahnitur që aq të panjohur, gjithsesi, qenë rropatur ta shpëtonin. Duke përfituar nga ardhja e pranverës dhe nga kujisja e sgalemëve mbi liqenin e parkut, nëna mori të lexonte të gjithë librat e shenjtë të kohës. I lexonte me vëmendje të madhe, me përkushtim, pa i hequr sytë nga gërmat as gjatë therjeve të përbindshme në kocka, apo gjatë zjarrmive e ftohmave që ia zinin frymën. I vinte keq që nuk pat lexuar aq mrekullira më parë, por as kohë nuk kish pasur. I vinte rëndë nga të gjithë që ishte dobësuar aq, që flokët po i binin me shpejtësi, që nuk gatuante dot më, që nuk shkonte dot vetë në banjë, që duhej ta lanin e vishnin fëmijët, njëlloj siç i pat larë e veshur ajo dikur. Muajin e mbramë të lëngatës e bija dhe i biri nisën ta gdhinin te kryet e nënës dhe ti tregonin përralla. Shumicën e përrallave nëna i pat harruar. Iu qe lutur vetë që tia hiqnin televizorin nga dhoma. Nuk i duronte dot më lajmet plot luftëra, vrasje e gënjeshtra. Nuk i duronte dot zërat e ardhur përmes aparatesh në përgjithësi. Dhe rrinte i dëgjonte përrallat, gjente pika të përbashkëta mes simboleve të folklorit dhe atyre të librave të shenjtë, tregonte vetë ndonjë përrallë, ose ndonjë ngjarje të hijshme nga rinia e vet e largët, dhe prapë çuditej që aq të panjohur ishin kapitur tia shpëtonin jetën. Një ditë, sëmundja e keqe, për çudi, buzëqeshi, dhe nëna u ngrit vetë nga shtrati, lau sytë, lau enët, bëri dush, i krehu vetë flokët e rralluar, u vesh dhe e luti të bijën dhe të birin që ta shoqëronin në park. E shihnin me sy të lebetitur, thua se tashmë nisej të shëtiste nga bota tjetër. Parku ishte plot me karroca foshnjash dhe me pleq që lëçitnin gazetat. Tek udhëkryqi, kur të gjitha veturat, autobusët dhe tramvajet u ndalën me kërkëllimë, nëna pandehu se ishin ndalur që të mos ia lëndonin eshtrat dhe muskujt e dobësuar. Mirpo në udhëkryq ndodhej edhe një grua e tjetër e moshuar. Qe përgjunjur në shesh dhe lëpinte një vezë të thyer. Nënës iu mbushën sytë me lot. Tha se jo varfëria e mundshme e asaj qyqareje e kish tronditur, por një pyetje. Pyetja ishte:
- Vallë, ajo grua po hante vezën e gjallë që i pat rënë nga çanta dikujt tjetër, apo ajo vezë i qe thyer asaj vetë e nuk mund ta linte të shkonte kot? Nënës nuk mund ti jepje lehtë përgjigje. Parku voziste në diell, gjethet drithëronin nga era e ëmbël e pranverës, pak vetë e përshëndetën nënën, sepse pak vetë arritën ta njihnin. Përkrahu me të bijën dhe të birin, nëna mbërthenin kapakun e arkivolit të nënës, besimi i bijës dhe i birit të nënës u lëkund pak: pandehën se nëna nuk po ndërronte jetë, por se kish vdekur. Dyzet ditë pas ikjes së nënës, në përputhje me doket e vendit, bija dhe biri, veshur në të zeza, pasi paguan një shërbesë kishtare me rastin e Ditës së të Vdekurve, përgatitën një valixhe me rrobat e reja të nënës, me mbathje, çorape, këpucë, triko, xhaketa e funde, shumica qepur nga vetë nëna, dhe vajtën ti dhuronin në një azil pleqsh përbri varrezës. Mirpo atë mëngjes azili ishte në festë. Një kamion me rroba të shtrenjta nga të ish-diktatorëve, burrë e grua, të vendit, kish ardhur të lumturonte pleqtë e azilit dhe tu dëshmonte se kjo qeveri nuk ishte mospërfillëse dhe vrastare si qeveritë e tjera. Kallur në pallto me gëzof, hipur mbi këpucë me taka, mbi çizme që kushtonin sa qimet e kokës (së nënës?), duke lodruar me bastunë fildishi, qelqurina, këmisha, pizhama, pallari e shapka udhëheqësish, pleqtë as që ua varën rrobave të thjeshta të nënës. Bija dhe biri i nënës ia dhanë valixhen drejtoreshës buçkane të azilit dhe ikën. Pleqtë gumëzhinin, klithnin gëzueshëm, luanin shpatash me bastunë e çadra udhëheqësish, të kënaqur që, më në fund, drejtësia qe vënë në vend, haka kish vajtur tek i zoti, se diktatori zemërhekur që u pat shkatërruar rininë e pjekurinë i pat dorëzuar pasuritë e vjedhura tek pronarët e tyre - njerëz të rëndomtë që nuk kishin bërë asnjë të keqe, asnjë krim, e që shumë-shumë ia nxinin heraherës jetën vetëm njëri-tjetrit. Atë natë bija e nënës pa në ëndërr kishën, dëgjoi këngën e priftit, përtypjet e kokrrave të grurit në nofullat e të pranishmëve në varrim, pastaj iu avit qivurit të nënës dhe iu mbushën sytë me lot, se nëna ishte gjallë, dhe bijës i dhimbte shpirti, i dukej sikur po bënin një krim, sikur po e varrosnin nënën për së gjalli, para kohe, dhe mezi priste të ulërinte, pa ditur se të gjitha nënat e kësaj bote varrosen para kohe, për së gjalli.

_Bukuresht, 8 mars 2004_

*©Ardian Christian Kyçyku*

----------


## flurans ilia

*Rrëfim gazmor në vetën e katërt*

_- tregim -_

Kur mbusha 12 vjet në mërgim, ime shoqe trashëgoi një gropë varri dhe vendosi ta ndanim sëbashku. Nuk ishte as për të qeshur, as për të qarë. Në mërgim ke fatin e madh që çdo ditë ta shohësh vdekjen ndryshe, ose që vetë vdekja të të fanitet ndryshe nga një ditë a nga një jetë më parë. Kalojnë shpejt muajt drithërues, kur gjëja më e hidhur të duket varrimi në dhé të huaj. Si për të shumëfishuar bindjen se toka trake nuk është më pak e bekuar se të tjerat, çmimet e gropava ishin rritur tejmase. Po ta llogarisje vlerën e një grope në bazë të parapagimit mujor, apo vjetor, ajo kushtonte sa një shtëpizë e vogël me kopsht dhe me vend për gropë varri. Mora vesh se, falë çoroditjes së çmimeve, gjer edhe varrmihësit qenë hedhur në grevë. Kërkonin rroga më të larta, mirëkuptim dhe leje për të krijuar një shoqatë kombëtare të pavarur. Gëzimi që më shkaktoi sigurimi i një grope në dhé të huaj nuk qe i vogël. E kisha një vend grope edhe në Pogradec, pranë eshtrave të të parëve, dhe, në rast varfërimi të skajshëm, mund të shisnim, ose të jepnim me qira njërën nga dy gropat e huaja. Ndoshta nuk ishim të vetmit që rronin nga gropat e varrit të tyre. Gjeta kohë dhe shkova të shihja gropën. Varreza mbante emrin e një manastiri të njohur dhe qe blerë nga një prift. Ishin në modë varrezat private. Toka dukej e mirë gjer edhe për një të huaj si unë. Varret shtriheshin nën një qiell të çelët, mes një fabrike buke, një kishe të regjur me përshpirtje dhe një fabrike birre. Mund tia kaloje mirë gjatë amëshimit me qiell, bukë, mesha dhe birrë. Prifti ishte shtatlartë, i ligur, me tri celularë që cicëronin oreçast. Më priti me një nga ata aq të paanshmit shikime, që të ngutin ta përçmosh njëlloj edhe jetën, edhe vdekjen.
- Hm, domethënë shkrimtar - belbëzoi jo pa qesëndi. Kaq?!
Më la të kuptoja se shkrimtari qe vetëm diçka më shumë se hiçi (jo ai i botës tjetër) dhe se nën truallin e tij preheshin apo bubrronin kocka kreshnikësh që i patën falur njerëzimit gjëra shumë më të vlefshme nga çmund ti sjellë Diçka-më-shumë-se-hiçi.
Hymë në zyrën e tij, më ftoi ti ulesha përballë dhe hapi një kalendar fetar sa një dritare. Nuk ishte rasti të më kërkonte mes shenjtëve. Në anën e pasme të kalendarit hapej plani i varrezës. E kish vizatuar prifti me dorën e vet. E gjeti katrorin që më takonte dhe nguci brenda tij mbiemrin tim, duke u kapitur nga renditja e gërmave, ashtu si treçereku i të huajve, me të cilët më lidhte puna. Pastaj më bëri një zbërthim të çështjes. Varreza ishte e mirëmbajtur si rrallëkund. Po të sajohej në të ardhmen ndonjë çmim kombëtar, ose ndërkombëtar varrezash, padyshim do ta kishte hak çmimin e parë. Prandaj edhe çmimet e gropave qenë të tillë. Veç përkujdesjes, ruajtjes nga përdhosjet e mundshme dhe këndimit me temjan në çdo gjashtë muaj, ose me porosi, nga zonja të regjura në atë punë, varreza siguronte edhe shërbesat që i kushtoheshin merhumit nga të afërmit. Ia vlente. Komiteti qëndror i varrezës siguronte madje edhe qivurin, i cili kushtonte njëlloj sa djegia në krematoriumin e Bukureshtit. E nëse nuk vendosja të më digjnin e të ma shpërndanin hirin në vende të çmuara, mund të zgjidhja qysh tani llojin e qivurit.
- Jo, - i thashë. Se mund të rritem ende, ose të zvogëlohem. Për më tepër që, veç gruas, dua të marr me vete edhe ca libra.
Nënqeshi. Edhe mua ma krisi buzën një nënqeshje: do të duhej të ma shpërndanin hirin në mjaft shpirtra femrash e jo vetëm në shpirtra.
Teksa urata endej mes llogarive, pjestimeve, shumëzimeve dhe nyjeve të së ardhmes sime mortnore, më erdhën ndërmen zakonet e lashta të dakëve, që ia plasnin vajit në tufë pas lindjes së një foshnje dhe dëfrenin pas vdekjes së dikujt. Jeta ishte vdekje për ta dhe anasjelltas. I pranonin të dyja mendjembledhur. Kur fati iu kanosej me ndonjë thatësirë apo përmbytje shkatërrimtare, zgjidhnin një djalosh të përkorë dhe e hidhnin në një gropë të posaçme plot me shigjeta. Vetëm pasi paguhej asisoj, Përjetësisë i zbutej zemra, i ulej zemërimi dhe e sillte jetën e tyre në binarë. Aq i madh ishte nderi i të ngulurit në ushta, saqë shumë djem nuk nguteshin të shijonin grua para martesës. Këto zakone kishin çuar me kohë në krijimin e të famshmes Varrezë Gazmore (Cimitirul Vesel), që ndodhej në njërin nga skajet e ish Trakisë, vend i pagëzuar Atje ku varet harta. Fjala Gazmore mbulonte thelbin E mençur. Fshatarët e zonës, qysh në të gjallë, pasi kalonin njëfarë moshe, porositnin llojin e muranës dhe vargjet e mbramë, me të cilët do të hynin në bisedë me të afërmit e mbetur gjallë, me miq e armiq, apo edhe me kalimtarë të rastit, turistë, hulumtues dokesh të vjetra etj. Një pjesë varresh kishin trajtën e shtëpizave prej druri, gdhendur hijshëm e lyer me ngjyrat më të papritura që mund të zgjojë gazmendi i ikjes nga kjo botë. Dhuntia e të thurrurit poezi muranash trashëgohej brez pas brezi dhe tani në fshat njiheshin fiset e këngëtorëve që ta përmblidhnin jetën në vetëm disa vargje. Qëmtimi, përzgjedhja, shtrydhja dhe përkryerja e të dhënave jetësore nuk qe punë e lehtë dhe nuk para u vinte ndoresh poetëve të sotëm, që shpeshherë mezi presin ti zbërthejnë thelbet e vdekjes në shpresa e ëndrra të përflakura për një jetë më të mirë. Pleqtë e Varrezës Gazmore ia dilnin mbanë, - mbase edhe me ndihmën e ndonjë rituali të fshehtë, - që ta përftonin jetën e dikujt pakashumë ashtu siç qe parë ajo jetë nga sytë e Përjetësisë. Gjëja që të bënte më fort përshtypje mbi murana ishte mungesa e shenjave të pikësimit. Koha rridhte me një tjetër ritëm për korin e të ikurve. Befasuese ishte, gjithashtu, një lojë fjalësh, e ardhur vetiu: përdorimi i «ai» (ke) në vend të «ani» (vite), çka e përmbyste fshehtas, si pandjeshëm, bindjen tonë stërgjyshore rreth kamjes e skamjes së vërtetë të kësaj jete. Vetëm kur humbje vitet, arrije të kishe vërtet diçka krejt tënden. Humbja e viteve ishte pasuri. I bindur se mjaft shkrimtarë mendonin shkarazi, ose shumë pak rreth Vdekjes, - e për këtë arsye shkrimet e tyre bëheshin gjithnjë e më jetëshkurtra, - duke u kujdesur që të mos më kaplonte ai humori i rrezikshëm i qënieve që vdesin para kohe, u përpoqa të përfytyroja se si duhej punuar me të dhënat e jetës sime, nga të cilat, pas sitjes, mund të mbeteshin vetëm ca numura, ca gërma dhe ndonjë shenjë kuptimplote pikësimi:
2004, nëntor - Përfundon së shkruari në rumanisht romanin Libri i vdekjes së parakohëshme. Harton një bio-bibliografi që mbyllet në ditën e lindjes së vet. Synimi: të nuhatë më qartë qendrën e rëndesës së atyre që ka shkruar. Vazhdon të japë në arsimin universitar rumun lëndët: Elemente të kulturës dhe qytetërimit ballkanik, Hyrje në semiotikë, Fenomeni Audio-vizual dhe Gjuha e shtypit dhe të punojë me tezën e doktoratës në teologji (Marrëdhënia Zot-Kozmos në besimet monoteiste). I botohen: Shtetrrethim - roman i shkruar me shumë pak thonjëza (rumanisht), Si u pushtua Çmendustani (Buzuku, Prishtinë) dhe Sy, (shqip, Bukuresht).
2003 - Dalin nga shtypi në Bukuresht: Një alfabet i poezisë shqipe, antologji, 101 poetë shqiptarë në gjuhën rumune dhe Koha e zëvendësve, një dialog me poeten Iolanda Malamen për shpirtërimin shqiptar. Dialogu përfshihet nga Sh. B. Humanitas në kolanën Kujtime / Ditare / Dëshmi, përkrah librash të Sollzhenicinit, Bukovskit, Kerteshit etj.
2002 - Botohen: Trilogjia, prozë e zgjedhur rumanisht, Engjëjt e tepërt (Buzuku, Prishtinë) dhe Kristali dhe hienat (Buzuku, Prishtinë).
2001 - Botohet Diva ose Ngrënësi i Luleve, roman shqip. Kthehet në Pogradec pas tetë vjetësh mungese. Qëndron vetëm disa orë. Mjafton.
2000, mars - Zgjidhet antar korrespondent i Central European Acadamy of Science and Art. Ceremonia e pranimit zhvillohet në qytetin Turnu Severin, buzë Danubit. Dalin nga shtypi: Oreksi për bukën e qiellit, (shqip, Tiranë), Hyu Epigon, roman-ese kushtuar jetës dhe veprës së Lasgush Poradecit, shkruar në rumanisht (Timishoara), dhe Dashuri me shikim të fundit, prozë dhe teatër në rumanisht. Janar - kthehet në Tiranë pas shtatë vjetësh mungese. Me nismën e botuesit Onufri promovohet romani Lumenjtë e Saharasë.
1999 - Hapet një nga librat e mëdhenj të jetës: lindet në Bukuresht Julia-Maria Kyçyku, e bija e Ardian dhe Carmen Kyçykut (inxhiniere, lindur në Bukuresht më 1969). Dalin nga shtypi Përkthimi, roman, Muza e Lojës, trilogji dhe Lumenjtë e Saharasë, të gjitha në shqip.
1998 - Bashkë me të atin, akademikun Kopi Kyçyku themelojnë Revistën Haemus, numuri 1 i së cilës del nga shtypi më 28 Nëntor. Botohen: në Bukuresht Një fis i lavdishëm e që jep shpirt, epopeja e një harrese, shkruar në rumanisht, Nata pas vitit zero, prozë në shqip, Prishtinë. Prill - mbron doktoratën në letërsi botërore të krahasuar, në Universitetin e Bukureshtit, me tezën Drejtime të modernizmit evropian dhe jehona e tyre në letërsinë shqiptare mes dy luftrave ose Shqisa përgjakëse e rigjetjes. Punimi shqyrton jetën dhe veprën e autorëve Baudelaire, Poradeci, Rimbaud, Migjeni, Gide, Koliqi, Peguy, Fishta, Konica etj. Del në Bukuresht vëllimi E fshehta e ëmbël e marrëzisë, roman me 33 kapituj të mëvetësishëm shkruar në rumanisht, shoqëruar me 22 vizatime të autorit. Kritika rumune flet për një mitologji të re ballkanike. Shkurt - udhëtim vegimtar në Kosovë. Pranonët në radhët e Bashkimit të Shkrimtarëve të Rumanisë dhe të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë.
1997 - Udhëton si i ftuar në Gjermani, Maltë, Hungari, Austri, Çeki, Libi etj.
1997 - Botohet në Prishtinë romani Mortët, shkruar në vitin 1988 në Pogradec e Tiranë. Del nga shtypi në Bukuresht romani Viti kur u shpik mjellma, roman i shkruar në rumanisht në 7-18 shkurt të vitit 1996.
1996 - Pasi i ati shkon në Sh. B. Naim Frashëri të tërheqë dorëshkrimin e vëllimit Bravat e vjetra dhe vëren se romani Mortët mungon, autori shtyp në kompjuter romanin përkatës, e shumëfishon në xerox, e pret dhe e qep me dorë, sajon edhe një ballinë dhe ua dërgon disa miqve, të njohurve e të panjohurve. Një nga këto 50 kopje mbërrin mrekullisht në Prishtinë dhe botohet nga Sh. B. Dukagjini.
1995 - Pagëzohet në ritin ortodoks të fisit nga i cili rrjedh, në kishën Shën Ilia i Rahovës të Bukureshtit, që ndodhet në Rrugën 11 qershori, më 11 qershor, në orën 11 të paradites. Me emrin e pagëzimit, -Christian, krijon pseudonimin që do të përdorë në krijimet letrare.
1994 - Shkrimi i parë në rumanisht titullohet Statujë për një zog të zhdukur dhe i kushtohet poetit Lasgush Poradeci. Ky shkrim botohet në revistën mujore Albanezul (Shqiptari), ku autori do të punojë pa rrogë e, më pas, me gjysmë rroge, deri në fund të vitit 1996, kur jep dorëheqjen. Statuja do të pasohet nga një sërë esesh të tjera kushtuar jetës dhe veprës së Frang Bardhit, Marin Barletit, Naim Frashërit, De Radës, Konicës, Fishtës, Nolit, Koliqit, Camajt, Migjenit, Kutelit etj. Fillon të përkthejë në rumanisht poezi e prozë shqipe, pa synim për të botuar.
1993 - Del në Tiranë, në kushte tipografike mëse modeste, romani Në perandorinë e gurit ose Gazeta e secilit. Do të përfshihet me titullin Ora pa kohë, i riparë, në trilogjinë Muza e Lojës. Që nga ky vit autori do të bashkëpunojë me organizmat e pakicave kombëtare të Rumanisë dhe do të kryejë studime rreth psikologjisë së mërgimtarëve, dhunës, shpërfilljes racore, antisemitizmit, smirës së institucionalizuar, fabrikimit të identitetit dhe disidencës, idhujtarisë, manipulimit mediatik etj.
1991, nëntor - Largimi nga Shqipëria me një bursë për doktoratë, fituar në konkursin e organizuar nga Fundacioni Kulturor Rumun (sot: Instituti Kulturor Rumun). Një natë para ikjes, djeg një pjesë të dorëshkrimeve. Pjesën tjetër, përfshi vizatimet dhe disa romane të shkruar në frymë avangardiste, do tia sjellë në Bukuresht i ati, gjatë tre udhëtimeve Bukuresht-Tiranë-Bukuresht (1994, 1998, 2001). Vendoset në kryeqytetin rumun, të cilin vazhdon ta shohë si më të bekuarin e mundshëm për një prozator të lindur në Ballkan. Bujt fillimisht, për rreth një muaj, në shtëpinë e të ndjerit Thanas Bora, nip i Lasgush Poradecit, pastaj i jepet një dhomë në konvikt, nga ku do të largohet në mesin e vitit 1997. Deri në vitin 1996 e më tej do të thellohet në mësimin e rumanishtes dhe të gjermanishtes, në njohjen e sanskritishtes dhe hebraishtes dhe në studimin e mistikës judaike (Kabbalah, Talmudi dhe Zohari), të krishterë (Apokalipsi, Pateriku Egjiptian, Jetët e shenjtëve) e islamike (Kurani, Shkëlqimet), në hinduizëm e budizëm, dhe do të lexojë veprat kryesore që lidhen me ezoterikën e Jezu Krishtit, Toma de Kempisit, murgjve të Malit Athos, Apokalipsit të Shën Gjonit, Pitagorës, Hermesit, Zoroastrit, Shën Maksim Dëshmuesit, Ibn Arabit, Alexandru Shafranit, Dumitru Staniloaes, A. Cohenit, Padre Pios etj, si dhe më frankmasonerinë, yoga-n, horoskopin, numerologjinë, shkrimet e rralla, kriptikën, simbolistikën, sektet fetare, bestytnitë e hershme ballkanase, shoqëritë e fshehta, mass-median. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, me ndërprerje, do të vazhdojë të punojë në grafiti dhe në vaj tablo e ballina, të cilat i sheh thjesht si ilustrim idesh. Dhe nuk do të ndalet së lexuari letërsi botërore, që nga Sofokliu e deri tek Per Lagerkvisti, Kamyja etj, si dhe shumë poezi.
1990 - Mbaron studimet e larta për gjuhë-letërsi. Romanit Triumfi i Proteut i jepet një çmim kombëtar. Caktohet mësues në një fshat të Pukës. Nuk ia del mbanë të njohë zonën, i bindur se e ka njohur mjaftueshëm Migjeni. Revista Nëntori boton tregimin Ai që vuri zjarrin. Nga ky vit autori do të nisë ciklin me shkujtime (fjalë e krijuar prej atij vetë) që përbëhet nga romanet e gjatë: Mahnitja e papagajve, Kokrriza nga klepsidra e Venusit, Hakeldama, Syri që godet pas shpine (dimër, 2000). Zëri i rinisë boton tregimin Hekatomba e puthadorëve.
1988 - Dorëzon në Shtëpinë Botuese Naim Frashëri vëllimin Bravat e vjetra, ku përfshihen romanet Demi i zi, Mortët, Triumfi i Proteut dhe Ditët prej qelqi. Drejtori i shtëpisë botuese ndërrohet tri herë dhe secili nga drejtorët e rinj i bje ta ketë mbajtur me nga 100 gënjeshtra, ose nga 100 ditë me të njëjtën gënjeshtër, sepse autori shkon për gati një vit rresht, çdo mëngjes, në zyrat përkatëse dhe arrin ta marrë të drejtën e botimit vetëm disa ditë para se të mbarohej letra. Mbarohet letra. Mbyllet njëri nga librat e mëdhenj të autorit: ndërron jetë gjyshi Llazi Kyçyku.
1987 - Për shkak të mesatares në matematikë fillon me pak vonesë Fakultetin e Gjuhë-Letërsisë pranë Universitetit të Tiranës. Në ditën kur komisioni ndante vendet e lira të fakultetit, botohet në gazetën Drita tregimi Pulëbardha. Njëherazi, nis të mësojë rumanisht me ndihmën e të atit, i cili ka ndjekur studimet e larta në Bukuresht në fillim të viteve '60, dhe mundohet të lexojë në origjinal veprën poetike të Mihai Emineskut. Ka shtypur ndërkaq në një makinë shkrimi të marrë hua, në Pogradec, romanet e vëllimit Bravat e vjetra.
1986, maj - Botohet në gazetën Zëri i rinisë tregimi Përtëritje. Një dorë e panjohur bën shaka nga terri i Gutenbergut, duke e mbyllur tregimin me fjalinë e helmët Ai do të rritej.
1986-1983 - Kryen gjimnazin Partizani të Tiranës.
1981 - Mbyllet njëri nga librat e mëdhenj të autorit: ndërron jetë gjyshi Vangjel Koci.
1979 - Përfundon me të atin një metodë mësimi të gjuhës frënge dhe dy metoda të italishtes. Lexime të pafundme, - në Pogradec e Tiranë, - nga vepra e Lasgush Poradecit, Mitrush Kutelit, Shekspirit, Heminguejit, Omar Khajamit, Erik Maria Remarkut etj.
1975, nëntor - Largimi nga Pogradeci, ndërprerja e mësimeve në shkollën fillore Koli Gusho dhe vijimi i tyre në shkollën Hasan Tahsini. Në kryeqytetin shqiptar qe ndërprerë uji dhe ishte një thatësi e paparë. Fëmijës i shkon mendja të presë venat, që të mund ta shuajë etjen me gjakun e vet, por nuk arrin. Deri në largimin përfundimtar nga Tirana, as shirat e panumurt e drobitës nuk do ta shuajnë etjen e mësipërme, etje që torturon e mbush me vegime edhe protagonistin e romaneve Lumenjtë e Saharasë, Qielli vetëm pranon, Puthmë, skelet! dhe Dita shtatzanë. Deri në nëntor të vitit 1991 do të përshkojë mjaft shpesh me tren e makina të rastit zonën Tiranë-Pogradec.
1973, dimër - Shkruan fjalinë e parë në shqip, me gisht, mbi një tapitá. Hedh në letër dy ngjarje të rrëfyera nga gjyshërit dhe pikturon për herë të parë me bojra uji.
1969, gusht, 23 - Çiftit Kopi dhe Martha Kyçyku (lindur më 1943 dhe përkatësisht më 1946) iu lind një djalë. Mes emrave Kastriot, Robert dhe Ardian, zgjidhet i treti. Qysh atë ditë, jo pak njerëz, nganjëherë edhe ai vetë, kanë kujtuar se po bëhet shaka.

*©Ardian Christian Kyçyku*

----------


## future_retro

Flurans - rrnofsh se jam knaq tue lexue! Edhe ma shum e forcova bindjen qi Ardiani asht super-talent!

----------


## Diabolis

Ardian-Christian Kyçyku



Aureola



*Gjuha e njerkës*



Pak lindorëve mund t’u ketë shkuar ndërmend në fund të viteve ‘80 se çlirimi i Fjalës do të sillte burgosjen e aq të vërtetave, shpikjen e ca të vërtetave të tjera, krejt të ndryshme nga të parat, ndëshkimin me shpërfillje e heshtje zyrtare të të tjerave. Folklori i pashtershëm shqiptar, ajo zonë e tij, që gjithmonë, pa bujë, ka mbetur disidente ndaj pjesës tjetër, ka një rrëfenjë mëse të hidhur, e cila, si vetë e Vërteta, na dërgon nga lashtësia e genit një mësim kuptimplotë. Ngjarja është e thjeshtë: një djalosh që pat sharë a mallkuar Prijësin e vendit, dënohet me varje. Para se t’ia futin kryet në hallkë, e lejojnë të shprehë dëshirën e fundit. Në varje merrte pjesë edhe e ëma e këtij armiku të popullit. Po, thotë armiku, dua ta lut time ëmë për diçka. E ëma, ndërkaq, vajtonte fatin e zi dhe shkulte flokët nga dhimbja. Nënë, i thotë i biri, mund ta nxjerrësh pak gjuhën? Ajo nuk ka si t’ia prishë dhe e nxjerr. Atëhere armiku i popullit ia kafshon gjuhën së ëmës dhe ia shkul nga rrënjët. 

Morali: kjo gjuhë më mësoi si ta (sh)përdor gjuhën time për të shkurtuar rrugën që më ndante nga litari! 

Njëlloj si ajo nënë e papërgjegjshme, - që të ruajmë sadopak shenjtërinë arketipale të figurës, - veproi politika frymëzënëse komuniste me ata shkrimtarë lindorë që guxuan të ndesheshin me shtetin në epokën kur një fjalë “kundër”, “jashtë rregullit” kushtonte vërtet sa një jetë. Të vjen të bindesh se epja e shumë artistëve ndaj politikës, ndaj zgjidhjes së nyjeve metafizike me mjete politike, është njëra nga shumë taktikat, nëpërmjet të cilave politika në përgjithësi josh dhe pastron radhët e artistëve të përkushtuar - çka dëshmohet qartë nga kalimi i mjaft artistëve nga arti në politikë, dorëheqja nga arti, ose angazhimi i këtij të fundit në një përmasë që e shpërbën. Vështirë të thotë tani ndokush se cila nga dy arenat humbi më shumë nga ky mërgim (gati po aq i dëmshëm sa edhe rrjedhja e trurit jashtë kufijve): arti apo politika.



Mllefi dhe adhurimi pa kushte



Në varjen e armikut të popullit, alias Viktimës së nënës së papërgjegjshme, nuk merrnin pjesë vetëm ndëshkuesit dhe të afërmit e viktimës. Skena është mëse e njohur: hasmë të fshehtë e të shpallur të armikut, miq memecë e të deklaruar të tij, adhurues, smirëzinj, fqinjë, të huaj, kalimtarë, sehirxhinj të përjetshëm, - nga raca e atyre që presin si do të mbyllet muhabeti, që të dinë me kë të bëhen, - pasues pa gjuhë dhe mallkues zyrtarë. Shumica janë njerëz të rëndomtë, qënie që mund e do ta ndikojnë vetëm në tufë rrjedhën e historisë. Ndëshkimi ua ndryshon vetëdijet me atë forcë që e ka vetëm realiteti i vdekjes së tjetrit në prani të turmës e njëherazi në vetmi të plotë të të dënuarit. Ndjenjat e të pranishmëve nuk mund të jenë veçse të përzjera. Nuk është çudi që mënia e shumicës prej tyre, - tashmë të cfilitur nga varfëria, të shterur nga përsëritja e mashtrimeve, nga korrupsioni dhe padrejtësitë e të zgjedhurve (përfaqësuesve) të shtetit, - të ketë qenë në vetvete shumë më e ashpër se sa mënia e atij që po varet. Përndryshe, as ata që varen nuk janë të gjithë njëlloj. Ai që dënohet për bindje të kundërta nga ato të Prijësit ndryshon nga ai që dënohet për shprehje me zë të lartë të këtyre bindjeve. Secili prej tyre dhe të dy bashkë dallohen nga ai që i ka shprehur bindjet i ngucur prej rrethanave dhe nga ai që ka arritur në bindjet e rrezikshme pas një dënimi të mëparshëm, ose thjesht nga nuhatja e njeriut që nuk duron dot më të shkelet me këmbë e nuk gjen rrugëdalje tjetër. 

Arsye të shumëllojshme e kanë penguar mëninë e të pranishmëve të shprehet e rrjedhimisht secili prej tyre të varet në vend të të dënuarit. Natyra njerëzore, njeheresh me shpirtin bart edhe etjen, nevojën e lindur për flijim. Është mbase një ndërkryerje e dështuar e mallit për hapësirën shpirtërore nga vijmë, hapësirë e cila dalngadalë njësohet me fëmininë e që shpesh pagëzohet ‘Parajsë e humbur’. Kjo etje nyjëtohet me nevojën për të bërë pak emër, për të lënë njëfarë gjurme në shtjellën kaherë të palogjikshme të historisë. Falë këtyre nevojave, shpirtrat e shumë prej të pranishmëve llokoçiten në një përzjerje të mllefit me adhurimin e skajshëm, me idhujtarinë. Një pjesëtar i turmës, i rëndomtë apo më pak i rëndomtë, adhuron sëbrendshmi, mbase vetvetiu, tek një martir, pikërisht atë që s’kryen apo s’e ka kryer dot vetë: guximin ‘e çmendur’. E sidomos admiron forcën me të cilën martiri është gati të flijohet për një ide, për daljen në shesh të së Vërtetës, pavarësisht se dalja e së Vërtetës nuk ia trondit fort themelet Prijësit-shtet. Pjesëtari i turmës së munduar e di se armiku i popullit e gëzon këtë emër vetëm sepse është kundërshtar i Prijësit-shtet. Shpërblimi i tanishëm i martirit është tallja, poshtërimi dhe shija e marrëzisë pa bukë, por ky shpërblim, më vonë, do të shndrrohet dhe martiri do të hyjë në pavdekësi, në faqet e historisë, në këngë e filma. Mendja e njeriut të thjeshtë i peshon gjërat shpejt:

- Çfarë humbi? 

- Jetën.

- Çfarë fitoi?

- Pavdekësinë, një vend pëllumbash në historinë e kombit, një folezë të ndritur në kujtesën e popullit.

Megjithëse e parandjen relativitetin e të mësipërmeve, s’ka të paemër në këtë botë që s’do të kish dashur të fitonte të njëjtat gjëra, por pa humbur jetën, - se jeta është më pak relativja, - pa u varur, pa derdhur gjak, pa dhuruar kurrgjë. Për këtë arsye, shumë të paemër brumosen dalngadalë dhe mezi presin të bëhen pasuesit e një disidenti të vërtetë. Mundësisht pas vdekjes së këtij të fundit. Mirpo me kalimin e kohës, kur vuajtjet e idhullit janë mjegulluar, janë bërë kryekëput vetjake, pasi është parë që regjimi ka cofur me gjithsej, pasi guximi i dikurshëm, vetmohimi, nën gërryerjen e ngadaltë e kafshërore të çikërrimave të përditshme, nuk kanë më shkëlqimin e parë, shumë nga të pranishmit në ndëshkim e përzjejnë veten me të ndëshkuarin, madje jo rrallë e nxjerrin nga loja. Sepse për ta kjo ka qenë dhe mbetet lojë, një pjesë teatrale, pavarësisht se jeta dhe gjaku i disidentit kanë qenë dhe janë të vërteta e nuk vijnë përditë. Dhe ligji i pashkruar flet qartë: një ngjarje është gjithnjë e më tepër lojë sa më pak përzjehesh në të, sa më shumë tërhiqesh prej saj. Dyshimin mbi vërtetësinë e ca vlerave e ndihmon edhe pyetja nëse i ndëshkuari ka pasur vërtet të drejtë. Po sikur Prijësi-shtet të ketë pasur të drejtë?! I ndëshkuari është flijuar në emër të një tjetër harmonie të gjërave. Po sikur harmonia e ofruar (ndonëse me dhunë) nga Prijësi-shtet të ketë qenë më e mira?!



Smira stërgjyshore



Natyra mahnitëse dhe mjaft e koklavitur e ballkanasit nuk mund të zhvillohet pa përplasje e kundërthënie që shpesh kushtojnë shtrenjtë nga të gjitha pikëpamjet. Vështirë të gjesh një ballkanas të gjallë, të zakonshëm, të kamur, të varfër, të ndenjur, i cili, me një lehtësi kreshpëruese, pranë gotës, në kafene, në mbledhje, kudo, të mos shpërfillë çdo flijim të bërë nga dikush tjetër. Sa më shumë gjëra të përbashkëta të kenë (moshë, kombësi, mendime etj), aq më egërsisht shpërfillen mesveti. 

Sikur ç’ka bërë?! Edhe unë e bëja! 

Dhe ai që s’ka bërë asgjë është shumë bindës. Edhe ai hidhej në greminë për të shpëtuar nderin, edhe ai falte gjakun, edhe ai vritej në vijën e parë të frontit, edhe ai shkelte mbi bukëshkalët e kombit, edhe ai e ngjëronte ballëlart të famshmen bukë të hidhur të mërgimit, edhe ai mbante nga dhjetë deri në pesëdhjetë vjet burg të rëndë, edhe ai braktiste parajsën perëndimore për t’u vrarë në luftë, edhe ai shkruante aq kryevepra, edhe ai fliste aq gjuhë të huaja, edhe ai ia përplaste hundësh diktatorit, edhe ai e zbulonte melhemin kundër vdekjes, edhe ai e shpikte eliksirin e rinisë së përjetshme… 

Ai vetëm se… 

nuk ka qenë në vendin përkatës, në kohën përkatëse, me trurin dhe shpirtin përkatës, i mbështjellë me lëkurët e secilit prej atyre që i kanë bërë vërtet gjërat e lartpërmendura. 



Kaosi i hamendjeve



Hapja e kufijve, përfshi ata të vështrimit, u dha mundësinë shumë lindorëve të dilnin në botë. Dalja ishte një dyndje nga brenda jashtë, njëlloj sikur ata të kishin qenë jashtë bote. Kjo botë, ku u gjendën vetëtimthi, mendërisht e shpirtërisht, pat qenë, për afro gjysmë shekulli, hapësira e mrekullueshme ku lindori, në fshehtësi ritualesh të ndaluar me ligj, pat mërguar dhe mbyllur si në një kasafortë të gjitha himerat e jetës së vet dhe vazhdimin e lumtur të të gjitha ndërmarrjeve të dështuara në Lindje. Në këtë pjesë të re të jetës së tyre, shumica e lindorëve mbërrinin si anonimë. Mjaft syresh patën qenë po aq anonimë edhe në Lindje. Ndalesat e tyre të para në Kasafortën e Himerave ishin ishujt e vegjël të mërgimtarëve të hershëm, të atyre që - me pak përjashtime, - e pandehnin Lindjen si parajsë të humbur. Në ritakimin e dy pjesëve të Evropës, përveç shterjes së beftë të mallit, zhgënjimeve të pafundme dhe ngutjeve të shpjegueshme, u përmbys sistemi i vlerave. Shumë anonimë u pritën matanë si viganë të vërtetë të disidencës, si martirë dhe anasjelltas: shumë martirë të vërtetë u pritën si anonimë. Pa folur për pasunarët e Parajsës, që mezi priteshin në Lindjen e varfëruar e të telendisur si shpëtimtarë. Me nuhatjen batërdisëse të dështakut, shumica e bredharakëve, duke rrëmbyer pishtarin e lajmësve dhe përhapësve të progresit, zbuluan se jo vetëm paskëshin qenë mjeshtra në fabrikimin e një identiteti të ri (lexo: të rremë), por edhe se kushtet për mbarëvajtjen e këtij të fundit qënkëshin të përshtatshëm si kurrë më parë. Dhe të paktë ishin ata që nuk përfituan nga këto kushte, duke vjelë dekorata, çmime, bursa, konferenca shtypi, përkthime librash të rëndomtë etj – të gjitha si shpërblime ndaj plagëve që i patën marrë të tjerët. Përtej çdo mallëngjimi të shtënë në gjak nga vegimet e Evropës së Bashkuar, duhet thënë se perëndimorët u kapën në befasi nga kjo dyndje kreshnikësh e dinosaurësh të qëndresës dhe nuk para kishin kohë t’i shihnin gjërat qartë e të bënin një përzgjedhje që nuk do të hapte shumë telashe. Fakti që, në këtë ritakim të pjesëve të kontinentit plak, perëndimorët u sollën me një drithërimë e patetizëm tejet lindor, kurse lindorët me një pragmatizëm tejet perëndimor dëshmon se jeta e të parëve nuk pat pasur kurrsesi dendësinë dhe trandjet e jetës në Lindje. U krijua kësisoj një hierarki të paktën dëshpëruese: secila palë rrekej të ngadhnjente mbi anonimát duke shitur plagët e tjetrës, vuajtjet e vërteta të atyre që, pavarësisht nga hapësira ku patën jetuar, i qenë nënshtruar tashmë kultit të vuajtjes pa bujë e rrjedhimisht të heshtjes së shenjtë ndaj saj. Është rrënqethëse, nga ana tjetër, dëshmia se sa pak e paskëshin njohur jetën evropianët e fundit të shekullit XX. Aq ngutje për ta mposhtur anonimatin me vuajtje të huajtura dhunshëm, tregon se ata vërtet e pandehnin (e ndoshta e pandehin ende) veten të përjetshëm, gjer edhe trupërisht. E panatyrshmja u përsërit aq shumë e me aq hollësira që duken të parrezikshme, saqë tani ka shprehitë e mëse të natyrshmes. 

Kësisoj trymbetimi i vlerave të dyshimta intelektuale e morale vazhdon të trashë shtrojat e dyshimit mbi vlerat e vërteta.



II.



Sëmundja e të pasë qënit disident



E vetëquajtura Epokë e Lavdishme ishte vërtet e lavdishme përsa i përket varfërisë së ngjarjeve. Mund të thuhet se asokohe nuk ndodhte asgjë në kuptimin e mirëfilltë të fjalës, asgjë pa leje, asgjë e papërcaktuar me saktësinë e mbrojtësve të terrorit. Ato pak gjëra që ndodhnin ishin të papërfillshme në krahasim me shkretinë e pjesës tjetër të kohës. Në fund të viteve ’80, një puntor i thjeshtë shqiptar, mbase i fyer nga aq shkreti, - që ia barazonte identitetin me një shifër, shpesh me zeron, - vendosi gati vetiu të ngrinte krye. Meqë punonte në mbarëvajtjen e kanaleve të ujrave të zeza, gjeti njërën nga shumë fotografitë e Udhëheqësit legjendar, shpërvetoi, u fshi me fytyrën e Prijësit dhe e mblodhi shuk. Ishte përballja e tij e parë me hijen e Prijësit-shtet. Më vonë, kryengritësi do t’u hapej të afërmve, duke u thënë: “Nuk dija ku ta hidhja. Nuk kisha ku ta hidhja. Nuk e hidhja dot. Kisha frikë edhe ta haja. Po sikur ta gjenin, t’i bënin analizat e m… dhe të zbulonin se unë isha fshirë me të?!” Më bindëse se çdo statistikë e përpunuar gojë më gojë e penë më penë në përputhje me ligjet e folklorit të administratës, kjo ngjarje nxjerr qartë në pah se sa vlerë kanë zakonisht mençuritë pas kuvendit e bëmat pas luftës. 

Në kapërcyellin mes dy dhjetëvjetshave të mbramë të shekullit XX, kujtesa e përbashkët mori një goditje nga më të ashprat, ndoshta e njëjtë me goditjen që pat marrë nga komunizmi. Shumë lindorë harruan si patën jetuar në epokën kur vetëvrasja ishte e ndaluar dhe kur atyre që ngriheshin kundër regjimit u pritej gjuha. Mirpo gjuhëprerët nuk flasin dot, mënjanohen si vetiu, harrohen shpejt dhe kulmi është që shumica e të pranishmëve në varje janë gati të betohen se “Vërtet atë varën, atij ia prenë gjuhën, por e varën dhe ia prenë gjuhën në vend tonë, se, në fakt, jo ai, por ne, ne vuanim vërtet…” 



Është i hidhur shumësi akademik





Rritja e përqindjes së paranojës i shtyn jetëgjatët që jo vetëm të gllabërojnë meritat e të varurit, por edhe të gjejnë copëza tronditëse të vuajtjes së tyre të heshtur - e kjo është njëra nga përdhosjet e heshtjes së shenjtë. Turren të zbulojnë disidencën e dikurshme. Dhe sjellin dëshmi se jo vetëm kanë prerë gishtin, hundën, letërkëmbimin etj për atdhe, por kanë pasur edhe vegime. Në asnjë rast tjetër etja e dhimbshme që të kesh kryer atë që s’e kryeje dot dhe kujtesa e çoroditur nga dhembjet nuk janë ngërthyer me kaq dëshirë, për të mos thënë epsh. Ata kanë kanë parë/bërë në ëndërr se si do të binte pushteti komunist. Atyre iu është kumtuar filan gjë, me saktësi, tamam siç ngjau (…) vite, muaj, ditë para se të… Ndonjëri i ka bërë edhe atentat Prijësit-shtet, ose zyrtarëve të tjerë të lartë. Nuk e ditke?! Po, në fakt, ti s’ke si ta dish, se nuk ishe pjellë akoma… Meqë nuk ia hodhi njeri prangat, atentatori (gjakmarrësi i popullit) shkroi edhe një, dy, ose dhjetë romane me këtë temë, disa drama, pa folur për vëllimet me kujtime. Zoti e di sa net janë gdhirë e sa djersë ka rrjedhur çurg në Lindje jo për zbrazjen, po për mbushjen e sirtarëve. Nuk mungojnë as ata që peshojnë më pak se dëshmitë e veta prej të përndjekuri, të burgosuri, gardianë e viktima bashkë, gardianë të penduar e viktima që s’dolën aq të besës sa pritej, xhelatë e të varur, por sidomos të varur. Nuk mungojnë ndofta as të pafatët, të cilët, pa mundur të sigurojnë ndonjë dëshmi, gërryhen nga zilia që s’kanë bërë nga pak burg, qoftë edhe për vjedhje, se edhe vjedhja në atë kohë ishte shenjë kryengritjeje.

Të ngjeth mishin lehtësia me të cilën qënia njerëzore e fundshekullit XX përvehtëson kujtimet e të tjerëve, vuajtjet, trimërinë dhe mençurinë. Të vjen të bindesh se vërtet në vend të të varurit pa emër duhej të ishte varur gjysma e të pranishmëve! 

Mirpo, si të gjitha gjërat e stisura që rreken t’ia kalojnë së Vërtetës, edhe sajimi i disidencës së paqënë ka një mangësi. Duke synuar të rritin përmasën e asaj që “kanë bërë” kundër regjimit, ata rritin gjer në absurditet egërsinë e tij. Dhe bien kësisoj në marrëzinë e hapur me duart e tyre, domethënë sjellin dëshmi të pakundërshtueshme se në atë regjim çdo lloj disidence ka qenë e pamundur. Me kalimin e kohës, falë halleve të tranzicionit, ata dalin si qënie që kanë mposhtur vetë të pamundurën. E si të tillë, nuk u mbetet veçse të ndërmarrin një shëtitje rreth botës, të mbajnë fjalime, të japin autografe, të sulmojnë shoshoqin etj. Nuk është e lehtë të përfytyrohet se sa do të kishte humbur kjo tragjikomedi nëse martirët e vonë do të kishin vuajtur vërtet.



Cila nga ikonat nuk është e rreme?!



Në kishën e drunjtë Schitu Crasna të rrethit Prahova, në Rumani, në portën e djathtë, gjenden dy ikona që duken mëse të rëndomta, ndonëse janë të pazakonta. Në të dyja paraqitet Jezu Krishti. Portretet ngjajnë tejmase dhe në pamje të parë nuk shquhen nga njëri-tjetri. Përveç ngjyrave të njëjta, të njëjtën madhësi e trajtë kanë sytë, e njëjtë është hijeshia, vezullimet, vështrimet, veshjet, qëndismat, shprehja e duarve, e buzëve, të gjitha. Shumë besimtarë, të ardhur nga të katër horizontet, bien në gjunjë para dy shpëtimtarëve, falen para tyre, u puthin këmbët, duart, fjalët e shkruara dhe largohen pa ditur se janë falur kuturu, si në bixhoz. 

Sepse vetëm njëri nga dy Jezu Krishtët binjakë ka aureolë rreth kokës! Sepse vetëm njëri prej tyre është kryqëzuar, vetëm njëri është ngjallur së vdekuri. 

Në çaste kthjelltie të papritur, apo edhe kafshimesh ndërgjegjeje, ndonjëri prej ngadhnjimtarëve të sotëm ndofta edhe pyet veten: Po shpirti i atij që u var?! Ç’bën tani shpirti i tij? Ku ndodhet; na sheh vallë; a ka ndonjëfarë ndikimi ndaj së ardhmes sonë në këtë jetë (se ndofta edhe në jetën tjetër, në pastë, do ta bëjmë sebep një identitet si ky i tanishmi)? Dhe pyetjet, - meqë hëpërhë nuk na janë hapur kufijtë e botës tjetër dhe ende presim vizën, - marrin një përgjigjje të thjeshtë:

- Po atë e varën… E varën më datë… të vitit…

Në varje merrnin pjesë të gjithë. Merrnin pjesë ata që e spiunuan, ata që e cytën të fliste kundër, ata që ia ndjenë rrezikun, ata që urdhëruan arrestimin, ata që e zbatuan arrestimin, ata që e gjykuan, ata që e dënuan, ata që vulosën dënimin, ata që e përbaltën në gazeta dhe në veshët e popullit, ata që e varën, ata që e lanë pa varr, ata që deshën ta mbronin, por s’kishin si, ata që kishin si e nuk lëvizën as gishtin, ata që mezi pritën ta varnin, ata që ishin dakord me bindjet e tij, ata që ia gjetën varrin, ata që shkruan të vërtetën, ata që e ngritën të varurin në qiell, ata që ia bënë varrin shtatore, ata që mblidhen ta përkujtojnë saherë u jepet rasti, ata që e përgojojnë pas vdekjes e pas ngritjes në qiell, ata që flasin në emër të vuajtjes së tij, ata që kanë kërcyer si pleshti nga njëri identitet në tjetrin, domethënë ata që s’kanë bërë asgjë e mbetën gjallë, ose ata që mbetën gjallë, se nuk bënë asgjë. 

Nuk është turp të mbetesh gjallë. Por s’është ndonjë nder i veçantë që të mburresh vetëm me këtë.

E meqë ditët e zeza të tranzicionit nuk japin shpresa të zbardhen, e meqë në ditë të tilla nuk para ke me çfarë plage të mburresh, - se plagët janë shtuar dhe nuk shquhen fort nga njëra-tjetra, - me një mall jo krejt të shëndetshëm, të pranishmit në varje mund edhe të betohen se “Varja kaloi në një atmosferë të ngrohtë e miqësore”.



_* Kjo ese u botua në rumanisht në disa numura të së përjavshmes „Timpul” (Koha) / 2006._
_*Gazeta Tema - Dhjetor, 2006_

----------


## Askusho

*DISA NGA  MENDIMET KRITIKE  NË GJUHËN SHQIPE PËR KRIJIMTARINË A. KYÇYKUT*
_(fragmente)_

"Ekzistenca e kompleksit shqiptar, që i detyrohet një vendi të vogël me një popull dhe një territor të debatueshëm, të gëlltitur dhe të braktisur nga perandori, me një gjuhë thuajse të pamësueshme dhe me një krenari që s'gjen qetësi, na dëshmohet nga shkrimtari i ri Ardian-Christian Kyçyku me romanin e tij më të freskët, "Një fis i lavdishëm dhe që jep shpirt" Epika labirintike, me peshë të rëndë, përbën një dhuratë të vërtetë që na zbulon një romancier të shkollës së atyre që e magjepsin lexuesin falë shpirtit inventiv magmatik dhe frymës idepërftuese, garanci këto për ofertën e pasur në fate dhe personazhe të dorës së parë të fisit të lavdishëm e që jep shpirt. "Një fis i lavdishëm dhe që jep shpirt" është një libër fondamental i Shqipërisë, i shkruar në gjuhën rumune, sikur kjo e fundit të qënkej bërë brenda natës një nga gjuhët zyrtare të OKB-së..../ *GEO VASILE Revista "Luceafãrul", Bucuresti, 30 Dhjetor 1998*

"33 episode të një sage që paralajmëron një mitologji të re ballkanike... Ardian-Christian Kyçyku është një nga vegimet e mëdhenj të prozës bashkëkohore". (*Dan-Silviu Boerescu, Mitologjia e re ballkanike, revista art-Panorama, qershor 1998*) 

"Në romanin e tij të ri Një fis i lavdishëm e që jep shpirt (libri i tretë në gjuhën rumune, pas Viti kur u shpik mjellma, 1997, dhe E fshehta e ëmbël e marrëzisë, 1998) 
Ardian-Christian Kyçyku e çon më tej projektin e tij të guximshëm të një mitologjie të re ballkanike". (*Dan-Silviu Boerescu, Kronika e një historie apokrife të së mallkuarës Balcania Magna, Parathënie e botimit të parë, Bukuresht 1998*) 

"... librat e tij janë një vegim... Në kushte kulturore normale, Kyçyku do të ishte këqyrur si një Markez i Evropës Juglindore... Kyçyku është fëmija-mrekulli i një Rumanie që sjell ndërmend se dikur quhej Traki" (*Vasile Andru, Revista Plural, anglisht, Bukuresht, 2000, nr. 4, f. 157*) 

"... një roman i vëllimshëm dhe i mahnitshëm, i titulluar Një fis i lavdishëm e që jep shpirt, shkruar me ambicje e zhdërvjelltësi të madhe, që i ka vënë detyrë vetes, as më shumë e as më pak, por ta rishpikë Ballkanin në këndvështrim parabolik. Autori dëshmon një siguri të pazakontë në të shkruar, aq sa nuk të vjen të besosh që gjuha e tij amtare nuk është rumanishtja, por shqipja. Ky Kadare i ri, me strehë jo në Paris, por... në Bukuresht, vjen të na kujtojë neve, shkrimtarëve dhe lexuesve rumunë, se burimet e fantastikes janë të pashtershme..." (*Dan Stanca, Një shqiptar shkruan letërsi në rumanisht, gazeta Romania libera, 26 janar 1999*) 

"Specifika ballkanike është vështirë t'u përshkruhet atyre që nuk kanë qenë ndonjëherë në kontakt të drejtpërdrejtë me mizerien e kudondodhur e të gjithëfuqishme të këtyre trevave... Atë që nuk (para) guxojnë ta bëjnë prozatorët tanë të shquar autoktonë, ia ka dalë mbanë ta bëjë me këtë roman një alien, një i huaj, një ... shqiptar". (*Alcor C. Crisan, Dashuri dhe pranga në Portat e Orientit, revista Viata romaneasca, gusht 1997*) 

"... Ardian-Christian Kyçyku na shfaqet si një nga siluetat e kalibrit të madh në prozën e sotme, qoftë ajo rumune, shqiptare, ballkanike apo kontinentale. Sepse vlera e këtij autori i kapërcen ... kufijtë e një atdheu dhe të një rajoni gjeografik, duke synuar drejt një shprehjeje të fuqishme, me përdorimin e një regjistri simbolesh shkundullues... Ai ka aftësinë të ngjizë një univers imagjinar kolosal". (*Titus Vîjeu, Një Markez ballkanik, ese, Bukuresht 2001*).

"Ardian-Christian Kyçyku ka dy atdhe letrarë, të cilëve u thur lavde në ato që shkruan. Ndaj Shqipërisë ndjen përgjegjësinë që ndjen genetikisht ndaj vendlindjes dhe ndaj fjalëve të para. Rumania është një zgjedhje shpirtërore, të cilën s'do ta kish ndërruar me asgjë. I ardhur nga një trevë e pasqyruar në Ohrin mitik dhe nga një trysni e egër e shformuese ideologjike, historia e prozës së tij është, në fakt, triumfi i një talenti vigan. Në moshën tridhjetetre vjeçare, që do ta mbushë së shpejti, ai është i bindur se Zoti mban anën e atyre që shkojnë gjer në fund. Mirëse ke erdhur në letërsinë rumune, Ardian-Christian Kyçyk!" (*Iolanda Malamen, Ziua literarã, 26 gusht 2001*)

(Ardian-Christian Kyçyku dhe romani i tij "Lumenjtë e Saharasë")

Ka shkrimtarë që kanë vdekur së gjalli, pena e tyre rreket të shtrydhë ndonjë pikë letërsi në kujtim të madhështive të vjetra, por më kot. Ka të tjerë që shkruajnë vetëm për ambicionin e të bërit letërsi, për të thënë se ata janë shkrimtarë. Por këto javë, publikut shqiptar i ofrohet mundësia të lexojë në gjuhën e tij një shkrimtar të vërtetë. Është hap pozitiv që shtëpia botuese "Onufri" boton më në fund veprën e njërës nga penat më të fuqishme të letrave shqipe bashkëkohore. Ndoshta fuqia dhe talenti i jashtëzakonshëm i Ardian-Christian Kyçykut do të shkundë këtë status quo të përbërë shpesh nga monopole emrash e klanesh të privilegjuar me merita të tejshkuara. / *ELVIRA DONES "Bota shqiptare", Romë 2000*

*****
... Vepra e Kyçykut ka një si shkujdesje dhe shkapërderdhje të urtësuar, që duket sikur vazhdimisht humb formë dhe pikërisht kjo humbje forme është forma e saj perfekte... Semantika e tij është e çlirët, nuk i beson peshës së tepërt sublime dhe as vuajtjes brehtiane, që medoemos fjala të përzgjidhet për të patur veç një kuptim, të dëshiruarin nga autori, as shumësi kuptimesh ezopiano-moderne, por njërin, më të parin, atë që mendja ciku më shpejt, pa sforcim, i cili në rilexime të tjera shfaqet ndryshe, po aq lehtësisht si në herën e parë" / *VISAR ZHITI "Rilindja Demokratike", Tiranë, shkurt 2000*
Ardian-Christian Kyçyku, "Nata pas vitit zero", botoi "Dukagjini", Pejë, 1998
Prozator tashmë i sprovuar, Ardian-Christian Kyçyku (1969) është mjeshtër i rrëfimit. Këtë e ka dëshmuar edhe me romanin e tij të parë të botuar në Kosovë "Mortët" (1997), po edhe me librin më të ri të prozave "Nata pas vitit zero". ..
...Prandaj, mund të përfundojmë se, fraza gracioze, mendimi i thellë dhe sugjestiv, materia fluide e mbrujtur me një ndjeshmëri dalldisëse, librin "Nata pas vitit zero" e shquan ndër veprat më të veçanta në prozën tonë dhe autorin si mjeshtër të përkryer të saj. /* RAGIP SYLAJ Illyria, USA, 2002*

*****
Ndonëse me një dimension të fuqishëm metafizik, romani i Kyçykut ka edhe një dimension tjetër, ndoshta po aq të fuqishëm realist. Madje, pa mëtuar të shprehem në mënyrë absolute, kam përshtypjen se "Engjëjt" është vepra më realiste e tij, një realitet i përshkruar me ngjyra të ndezura, që na jep shkas e mundësi të depërtojmë më mirë në botën e tallazitur të karaktereve. *VIRGJIL MUÇI Revista Klan (Tiranë) dhe Java (Prishtinë), shkurt 2003*

Libri më i ri i autorit të romanit "Mortët" (Dukagjini, '96), i cili ishte zbulim i vërtetë për opinionin letrar shqiptar. Novelat e përmbledhura në këtë vëllim dëshmojnë se Kyçyku rrëzon kallëpet e një pjese të prozës shqipe dhe se suksesi i romanit të parë nuk ishte i rastësishëm. Rrëfime që shquhen me ekspresivitetin e fuqishëm dhe shkathtësinë e veçantë, sidomos në kalitjen e gjuhës, e cila te Kyçyku rrjedh e pastër dhe papengesa, me freskinë e burimit të Lasgushit dhe me një figurshmëri të rrallë./* Katalogu i botimeve të "Dukagjinit", Prishtinë 1998 /*

----------

